# YOUR TIVO ORDER! Look what I just got in the email...



## scottb4u (Sep 13, 2006)

BTW--I PLACED MY ORDER AT 10AM EASTERN ON TUESDAY...

Dear TiVo Customer, 

Thank you for your TiVo Store purchase. Unfortunately, due to excessive order volumes for the TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder, your shipment has been delayed. We will be refunding all shipping charges to your account. The credit should post to your account within 3-7 business days. 

Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06. You will receive a shipment confirmation email with the tracking information at that time. We sincerely apologize for any inconveniences this may have caused. In the meantime, if you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us at (877) 367-8486.

Best regards, 

TiVo Customer Support


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got the same thing (I ordered it from TiVo and CC). Glad I did!


----------



## ingenue007 (Aug 23, 2005)

This sucks. Do you know how they are shipping out when they ship? 1 day?


----------



## timmetro69 (Jun 11, 2002)

GGRRRRRRRRR. Saw your post and checked my inbox. Same d*mn thing. 

I ordered at 7:30am Pacific time on Tuesday.


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

Sigh... me also... 8:31am pst I made the order on Tuesday...

And I had cablecards coming monday morning - now I will have to push that out...

oh well, at least I don't have to pay for shipping... 

Matt


----------



## ingenue007 (Aug 23, 2005)

i called and they couldn't provide a definate answer as to the method of shipment when it ships. guy said he is getting so many calls about this. 

at least i'm in texas and will get it fast regardless of how it's shipped.


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

I am sure it will be what you originally had down on your order.

Matt


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I got the letter too, and I am disappointed in Tivo if it ships tomorrow, that's not what their site promised.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

Got the same thing as well. Absolutely rediculous.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

I got the same email and called up the number on the email. The person I spoke with said they couldnt directly change the order since they have already been processed but she took down my order number and said they would try and change it to next day shipping if possible. I had 2nd day so next day would still ensure I got it on Monday. We will see though, I am a little sad about this but I can understand they are dealing with a lot of orders and the free shipping was a nice way to handle things.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Were they going to ship it regular or the original way you ordered it?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, I give them credit for sending out the email at least.

Wonder if the orders are processed in the order received?

I haven't seen the email though, but I know they have my order.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I give them credit for letting me know, but they should have anticipated the volume and used a company that could handle it.

They had better handle orders in order recieved.


----------



## FireflyFan88 (Sep 12, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Well, I give them credit for sending out the email at least.
> 
> Wonder if the orders are processed in the order received?
> 
> I haven't seen the email though, but I know they have my order.


What time did your order go in... The earliest time I've seen and got the letter is 8:15 EST. Really starting to wonder if everyone got the same email as a CYA.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

10:30 AM ET on Tuesday.


----------



## atl Tivo (Apr 14, 2003)

This is fine with me. I do not get my cable cards until Oct 10th. I placed my order on Tuesday but have not received an order yet.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I got the confirmation email pretty quickly. Its a shame because they could have chosen a much better company to do this with.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

So does this mean that if you were slated to receive it tomorrow, you will receive it Saturday, or Monday? I have to now change my cable card install date_ (that sucks. What sucks even more is that I accidentally cancelled my order with CC. I meant to click "Print Receipt" and clicked "Cancel Order". Once it's cancelled you have to do a new one. I declined doing that because my card was already charged twice: Tivo and CC the first time, so I just said forget it. Why oh why did I do that?)._

I'm not upset at Tivo as much as I'm upset with myself for cancelling with CC. I was going to deny the Tivo order and get a refund that way. My Saturday is booked already so I'm hoping they don't deliver then...


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

10:17am PST on Tuesday, got the letter as well. The better question is... has anyone at all received a shipment notice?


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

My guess is that they are either a) covering themselves and just emailing everyone, and getting out what they can or b) some sort of mixup at the warehouse, and nothing got shipped today for some reason.

Matt


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

lawilson2 said:


> So does this mean that if you were slated to receive it tomorrow, you will receive it Saturday, or Monday? I have to now change my cable card install date_ (that sucks. What sucks even more is that I accidentally cancelled my order with CC. I meant to click "Print Receipt" and clicked "Cancel Order". Once it's cancelled you have to do a new one. I declined doing that because my card was already charged twice: Tivo and CC the first time, so I just said forget it. Why oh why did I do that?)._
> 
> I'm not upset at Tivo as much as I'm upset with myself for cancelling with CC. I was going to deny the Tivo order and get a refund that way. My Saturday is booked already so I'm hoping they don't deliver then...


monday if it's overnight shipping


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

FireflyFan88 said:


> What time did your order go in... The earliest time I've seen and got the letter is 8:15 EST. Really starting to wonder if everyone got the same email as a CYA.


No, mine was just before 2pm eastern on Tuesday, so I was "late", relatively speaking.

I would've ordered it about three hours earlier if I hadn't debated about paying extra for overnight shipping so I would be guaranteed to have it this week.

I ended up paying for overnight, which I thought was crazy money, but my wife said, "hey, the Tivo's your birthday present. Do the shipping and hit the damn order key, because I'm not going to say it again".

Sadly, Tivo HD won't be here for the party ...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

who worded that letter?

what is with the "excessive orders"?

just comes of as rude- like we all are jerks who did something wrong.

excuse me for excessively ordering at the tivo store. I'm pretty sure that I've never had a vendor tell me my purchases with them were excessive. 

I'm pretty annoyed- I would have orderd from Circuit city with the 10% coupon if I knew they could deliver so much faster then tivo. Just smacks of ppor planning- I place my order mid day on tuesday- shouldn't they have know by the end of that day how many orders they had and how mnay they could process today?

It's not life shattering, but i was pretty hyped up to plahy over the weekend.


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

Ordered at 9:35 Tuesday morning and I have yet to get such an email. I didn't choose faster shipping so I don't expect it until Monday at the earliest and more likely Tuesday or even Wednesday.

And even then I won't be opening it until next month. It's a b-day gift for my wife.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

atl Tivo said:


> . .and on the 8th Day God gave me TIVO.


I guess God uses the same fullfillment house as Tivo. 

Seems like anyone that ordered Tuesday from Tivo will be lucky to have it on the 8th day ...


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

Ordered mine at 11:45ET on Tuesday.

Funny that on my 3rd call to TiVo Tonight (1st two couldn't help, finally got the sales dept.) I was told that all units shipped today.

Mike told me that if I didn't get it on time (overnight to PA) That it was UPS's fault.

Guess I should call UPS and complain.


----------



## dprichter (Nov 19, 2005)

Ordered mine on Wednesday at 6:00 P.M. CDT. Called tonight and rep told me it was shipped today. 

I paid for overnight shipping as well.


----------



## mathewbeall (Mar 5, 2002)

Well Darn it, now they are closed... And I can't find out if mine shipped...

I already moved my appt out with the Cox cable also... I think I will move it back to monday hoping my order was shipped, as I ordered it at 8:30PST on Tuesday.

** Darn it ** my monday slot already got filled.. I guess if I do end up getting the Tivo tomorrow, no hidef for me until later next week... 

Matt


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think it may be better at this point for me to deny the delivery (since it's too late to cancel), and just pick one up from a store or from Circuit City.com with a warranty like I originally planned. Tivo doesnt' realize, if you give people too much time to think, they may shift and cause them to lose revenue, which would happen if I got it from elsewhere. Of course, that whole other thought creeped in: Do I really need this? Had it been slated for tomorrow, I would have dismissed that thought, but now that I wont' get it until Monday, it's at least there...


----------



## msantti (Sep 12, 2006)

I got the email about an hour ago.

I sprang for overnight shipping.

Now it will be Monday at the earliest.

Good job Tivo.  :down:

Of course, the shipping will apparently be refunded.

A slight consolation.


----------



## Kharizzmatik (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't order the S3, but I've been following your saga (initially because I ordered the S2 DT the same morning S3 came out so I'm curious as to see if this is holding up my order, ect) but am very anxious to see how this plays out. 


It's weird that some are getting that e-mail, whereas others are told by customer support that theirs shipped today. I'm thinking maybe they shipped every one they could today, and the ones they couldn't get out and had to delay to tomorrow are being refunded their shipping price to make up for the fact that theirs went over the "shipping in 1-2 days" warning? So maybe those who didn't recieve an e-mail had theirs shipped today?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I got the email too. I really want to have it in hand by next Tuesday because I gotta go on a business trip to San Diego on Wednesday.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Kharizzmatik said:


> Didn't order the S3, but I've been following your saga (initially because I ordered the S2 DT the same morning S3 came out so I'm curious as to see if this is holding up my order, ect) but am very anxious to see how this plays out.
> 
> It's weird that some are getting that e-mail, whereas others are told by customer support that theirs shipped today. I'm thinking maybe they shipped every one they could today, and the ones they couldn't get out and had to delay to tomorrow are being refunded their shipping price to make up for the fact that theirs went over the "shipping in 1-2 days" warning? So maybe those who didn't recieve an e-mail had theirs shipped today?


Not sure Tivo knows what's happening. In past orders with Tivo, I've gotten the package before I got the email with the tracking ID.

I got the letter, and I'll be very surprised if I get a tracking ID tomorrow, as promised.

I'm sure they are working hard, but it's a shame that Tivo outsourced this to a company that couldn't uphold Tivo's promises.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

I got one, too. What's interesting is that a supervisor at TiVo ("Chuck") told me today that all orders placed on Tuesday had already shipped out.

So, one way or the other, something's not as stated here. I'm hoping it's Chuck who's telling the truth, but alas, Chuck works in sales, where truth is a four-letter word. We'll see.

Refunding shipping is nice, but automatic conversion to overnight with Saturday delivery would be nicer.


----------



## Omnius (May 30, 2006)

I also got the email, but I didn't order until about 2:00pm eastern on Tuesday.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

Tivos web site is now advertising free shipping with the series3 purchase.


----------



## tivo_madness (Jun 20, 2005)

Does that mean people who ordered after the 12th (like the 13th) can get a refund on their shipping? 

If I don't get mine shipped on Friday the 15th, which is 48 hours after I placed my order, I'm going to freak


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

if you didn't get the email- check your spam folder- that's where mine went.

cool thing is tivo finally starting emailing from tivo.com and has an spf record so it's easy to set a rule to allow them..

"please add [email protected] to your approved list to continue to recieve tivo newsletters"


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

sonicboom said:


> Tivos web site is now advertising free shipping with the series3 purchase.


wasn't gorund shipping free on the first day too?

I think it only cost more to overnight or 2-day (but could be wrong...)


----------



## tivo_madness (Jun 20, 2005)

nope. Ground shipping cost some amount on the first and SECOND day. Anyone remember how much?


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

S**t - after I got the message I went and ordered from CC with the 10% coupon, but now I'm not sure I can cancel the one from TIVO in time. Anyone in Hudson County, NJ need an S3?


----------



## Hairking (Dec 3, 2004)

My order was 9:26AM Eastern. I ordered 2 day. I had scheduled cable cards for Monday AM and have pushed back to Tuesday PM.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tivo_madness said:


> nope. Ground shipping cost some amount on the first and SECOND day. Anyone remember how much?


At least on the VIP page, ground shipping was free back on Tuesday.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

wow

a new HD tivo comes out the week before a lot of show's season premiers (at least cbs), and now there is a mad scramble to get it.

apparently your current tivo's can't handle the csi's?


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

So I guess we're still wondering...

Did they send a mass email out to EVERYONE but shipped as many as they could on Thursday, or if you received the email, you really won't get it until next week?


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> So I guess we're still wondering...
> 
> Did they send a mass email out to EVERYONE but shipped as many as they could on Thursday, or if you received the email, you really won't get it until next week?


I'm holding out hope for the former. Read that email again. Notice how generic it is? Your name isn't there, no order number, etc. I think TiVo realizes there is a problem here.

Along the same lines, I'm surprised how relatively backward their online store is. No online order status or tracking? What is this, 1996?


----------



## LonV (Feb 14, 2006)

raober said:


> Along the same lines, I'm surprised how relatively backward their online store is. No online order status or tracking? What is this, 1996?


Yeah, no kidding. Actually in 1996, I had finished my companies first online order entry system, and order statuses were available.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

raober said:


> I'm holding out hope for the former. Read that email again. Notice how generic it is? Your name isn't there, no order number, etc. I think TiVo realizes there is a problem here.
> 
> Along the same lines, I'm surprised how relatively backward their online store is. No online order status or tracking? What is this, 1996?


See, my issue is this: I have the cablecard appointment Friday around 3pm. If I call and cancel and the Tivo comes, I will have to wait for another appt which would take up to a week. If I "roll the dice" and don't cancel and the tivo doesn't show up, then I will have to pay a fee for cancelling an appointment on the spot (when the tech is at my door). So I guess since no one can confirm this that I will wait until the last possible minute (prob 1 hr before my appointment) and if no Tivo, cancel and set it up for Tuesday.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

ohhhh.....i am so [email protected]#$ing angry right now. I swear.

THREE people told me that my S3 had shipped out today. 
I just got finished unhooking my old tivo and doing some cord control in preparation for tomorrow's delivery.

I pray that this is just some generic message that was sent out to everyone who ordered between Tues and Thurs and that my s3 is on the way.


I HATE YOU RIGHT NOW TIVO.


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

It's a real bummer that Tivo sent this e-mail out the day that our orders were supposed to ship? Coincidence?! Luckily, I couldn't wait any more and bought the S3 at BB. Now all I have to do is wait for the Tivo.com order to arrive so I can send it right back!


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

cotton168 said:


> It's a real bummer that Tivo sent this e-mail out the day that our orders were supposed to ship? Coincidence?! Luckily, I couldn't wait any more and bought the S3 at BB. Now all I have to do is wait for the Tivo.com order to arrive so I can send it right back!


I was told that supervisors can still cancel orders so if I were you I would call in the morning so you dont have to pay to ship it back. I was told this at 8pm tonight by a supervisor


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

I just checked my credit card both online and via the phone. My card has yet to be charged for the purchase of my S3 that I ordered on 9/12/2006 at 11:30am ET.

I seriously think that TiVo knew that they were not going to meet the demand on Tuesday afternoon. All of our phone calls received the same vauge answers.

1.) At order told it would ship Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday.

2.) Thursday assured that all orders placed on 9/12/2006 shipped. any problems would be UPS releated.

Now a generic email that's sent very late assuring no one will get their TiVo's until after the weekend.


Just very disappointed


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

I ordered mine Tuesday at 4:30pm PDT and chose free ground delivery.

So far no confirmation on shipping, and no email stating it's been delayed. I tend to think the notice of delayed shipment was only sent out to people that ordered it rush shipping. Everyone that chose standard shipping can be delayed without notice because our delivery dates are more flexible. (or should I say expendible?)


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

aztivo said:


> I was told that supervisors can still cancel orders so if I were you I would call in the morning so you dont have to pay to ship it back. I was told this at 8pm tonight by a supervisor


Thanks aztivo! Are they still open this late at night and do I use the 1877BUYTIVO phone number to cancel the order?


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

I dont know if they are still open but the number I called was 1.877.367.8486 and I was on hold for 45min. before I got a supervisor


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

MichaelK said:


> who worded that letter?
> 
> what is with the "excessive orders"?
> just comes of as rude- like we all are jerks who did something wrong.


It comes down to the lack of professionalism of the person who wrote the email.

I don't know something, like "due to the overwhelming and unexpected demand for the S3" would have been more appropriate...the tone appears to be one of stress and put out by the extra work it's causing them....oh well...


----------



## sparkomatic (Sep 13, 2006)

Got the same email and my order went in on Tues. around 7:30am PST.

I ended up walking into a Fry's by my house and picking one up tonight. By the way, the Fry's in Anaheim, CA has about 6 of them just waiting to be sold on the floor. Now, I'm calling Tivo tomorrow morning to cancel my order.


----------



## g808 (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad my local Fry's had 5 in stock. Picked mine up last night, and have it setup (minus the CableCARDs, which are coming Wednesday).


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

aztivo said:


> I dont know if they are still open but the number I called was 1.877.367.8486 and I was on hold for 45min. before I got a supervisor


Thanks again aztivo. I'm going to try tomorrow like sparkomatic to try and cancel my order. I wonder how many people will be doing that since some stores have them in stock while Tivo.com is sending out the delay e-mails to everyone who purchased a Tivo. Do they only have one in stock there?! Makes me wonder since no one has posted that they received their Tivo or a shipment confirmation from Tivo that their order was shipped out.


----------



## sparkomatic (Sep 13, 2006)

g808 said:


> Glad my local Fry's had 5 in stock. Picked mine up last night, and have it setup (minus the CableCARDs, which are coming Wednesday).


Do you have it setup with your cable box or just coax straight into your Tivo? If so, are you getting HD? I have a CC HD DVR and was considering hooking up Tivo now till I get the cable cards (on Wed. too).


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

I got the email too. It's ok though... on Tuesday, I scheduled my CableCard install for Friday the 22nd so this doesn't do anything to my plans


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

As a brand new Tivo customer I am not all that impressed or encouraged with their business practices so far.

So far they have broken two promises to me. The first one was to contact me via e-mail when it was released. The second was their site said their internal turn around time was 1 to 2 days. Now they say it will ship out Friday 3 days after the order was placed. I fully expect them to break that promise as well. 

It is hard for me to imagine how they could not ship out a single series 3 to anyone for days after they begin selling them online. I say anyone because nobody on this forum has yet made a post stating they received their Tivo or received notification of shipment from Tivo.

I know it is only a couple of days difference from when I expected it to arrive, but this is leaving me with a bad impression of Tivo.


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually a few people did post that they got confirmation of shipment (just no tracking number... which is understandable... usually takes a day for that).

Rollouts of in-demand items always gets messed up these days. Think back to the release of other highly popular items... XBox, XBox360, PS2... the Wii and PS3 rollouts will probably be a mess too...

Demand is hard to predict. Tivo didn't think so many people were going to buy the S3 so fast... and if you read on these forums, this should really be laying on some humble pie on all the people who said no one would buy the thing for 800 bucks...


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I missed the posts which said people got confirmation. I know the one post on this thread I think said he requested ground shipping and has yet to receive the e-mail stating his order was not shipping. 

Perhaps the shipping order is just luck of the draw. They probably just print out all the orders from Tuesday, Wednesday, and now Thursday, throw them in a giant empy cardboard box and then randomly grab orders from the box and ship them. So in this scenario ground, next day air, and the day the order was placed makes no difference. It is kind of like the Tivo version of the Lotto. Lady luck determines whose orders ship. 

But really I should stop being obsessed with this darn Tivo Series 3, calm down and find something else to do for a couple days. Maybe I will just watch those Hogan's Heroes Season 1 DVD's I recently bought!


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

eisenb11 said:


> Actually a few people did post that they got confirmation of shipment (just no tracking number... which is understandable... usually takes a day for that).


are you referring to the people who said they spoke to someone at TiVo who said their S3 was shipped ?


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I ordered 9/12 10AM EST and received the same email. Thanks for letting us know...now. I will cancel my 9/19 cable appointment, change my plans with work so I can be home to sign for the package and meet the cable company. Now I am just disappointed with TiVo. I hope this is not a sign of things to come with the S3.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

I ordered around noon EST on 9/12 and got the email as well. This is pretty crappy. I think I still will call tivo today and ask for tracking info.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

If you go to TivoBuy and order a Series3 there is no indication there is a "delay". They only promises "Your order will be processed within 1-2 business days." ...I guess processed doesn't mean shipped.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I flew back from CA last night to be here for my TiVo this morning. Imagine my mood now I read this!!!!

BTW I phoned TiVo yesterday and they confirmed mine would have shipped and I also got this E-mail. I could be wrong but I haven't seen anyone post other than they were told verbally it had shipped. 

Has anyone got a shipping notification E-mail or received and actual TiVo?


----------



## mserabian (Sep 24, 2003)

I placed my order on Tuesday at 9:44 AM EST and I also got the e-mail. This is really ridiculous. I will certainly never order from Tivo again. Unfortunatly for me no local Best Buys or Circuit Citys have them or I'd cancel that order and go get one! The worst thing is I already called in sick to work. Now I have to take Monday off as well.

mal


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

me too, it sucks. ordered Tuesday at 11:30 a.m. EST


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

montivette said:


> As a brand new Tivo customer I am not all that impressed or encouraged with their business practices so far.
> 
> So far they have broken two promises to me. The first one was to contact me via e-mail when it was released. The second was their site said their internal turn around time was 1 to 2 days. Now they say it will ship out Friday 3 days after the order was placed. I fully expect them to break that promise as well.
> 
> ...


Dear Sony Customer Service,

Please e-mail me when the PlayStation 3 is released. I want you to ship me a PlayStation 3 within three business days of its release.

Thanks,
Bilbo Baggins

Montivette,

According to you, I have drafted this letter to Sony. I am sure I will have a Playstation 3 before Christmas. Thanks for the Advice.

Bilbo


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I just called BuyTiVo to find out if mine shipped. Yesterday they said it had but last night I got the E-mail.

Now BuyTiVo cannot tell me anything about the order, they can only take orders, and I have to call customer support which doesn't open until 10am. They said yesterday they could but that has now changed and today they can't. 

Are they making it up as they go along?

Anyway that call was the straw that broke the camels back. I found a Best buy that says it has one in stock so I ordered that - waiting for the pickup confirmation so its not certain yet. If I get the Best Buy one I'll return the TiVo one if it ever turns up.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

All this stuff is a bit disappointing to me but I'm not going to take it as hard as it seems a lot of you are. Sure it would have been nice to have the box in hand two days after ordering, but if I gotta wait an extra couple of days it isn't going to be the end of the world. Although since I use OTA I don't have to have a cable guy scheduled to come install cable cards. But maybe assuming it would ship on time wasn't wise in the first place?

(All the above may be rescinded if the delay drags out more than a few days.)


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> All this stuff is a bit disappointing to me but I'm not going to take it as hard as it seems a lot of you are. Sure it would have been nice to have the box in hand two days after ordering, but if I gotta wait an extra couple of days it isn't going to be the end of the world. Although since I use OTA I don't have to have a cable guy scheduled to come install cable cards. But maybe assuming it would ship on time wasn't wise in the first place?
> 
> (All the above may be rescinded if the delay drags out more than a few days.)


I have been waiting for Tuesday since the middle of last year but decided I didn't want to get an HDTV until I had and HD TiVo.

Consequently I have Tweeter booked to deliver a 60" HDTV and Surround Sound system today to watch the TiVo on. I have comast booked to instal the cable cards in the TiVo and I ordered my TiVo last Tuesday with 1 day delivery so it could also arrive today at the latest. I've returned from CA last night to be here when it all comes together.

Needless to say the TiVo is the glue in the middle of all this it is the only bit that has let me down. I've been waiting a year or so for today and now its gone wrong and its TiVo's fault. Yes I'm pissed!!!!

I've placed an additional order with BB to try and save the day.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I do feel bad for those who got delayed, and that's not sarcasm. I'm sure that a lot of people who ordered through TiVo.com did so because they thought it was the fastest way to get their order shipped. Natural assumption. Maybe this was just a fluke, but it happened at a very bad time.

I went back and forth between ordering on TiVo.com and ordering through Circuit City. What made me go with CC was because on the order page, it gave me a firm date of "next day" when I chose express shipping. I was confident in that, so I went with it.

I know what it's like to be an electronics fanatic (us guys are often burdened with that) and that a lot of people were looking forward to getting your S3 on Friday so you could play with it over the weekend. That was my strategy. I set up the cable appointment in advance and I just happened to get lucky. In this case, people probably set up cable card installs to coincide with the anticipated arrival of the box, which is a double disappointment.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Based on what I'm reading here, which is oddly similar to what happened with the HR10-250, I think what TiVo should've done is that on the first day of availability they should've been priced at $1,600 each with overnight delivery standard. Then each day thereafter, they should cut $50 off the price until they're down to the $799 retail price. That should've let them keep up with demand and minimize the EBay activity during the first weeks where people grab units just to profit from.

They could even have donated the additional money to some charity.

Instead now we're gonna have a mess of people ordering from multiple vendors then trying to cancel or return units at the last minute and people micromanaging the shipping option based on when they think things will ship and based on where they think they'll ship from.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

OMG orders were placed on TUESDAY and they're shipping in 72 hours instead of 48 hours?!?! The bastards! Demand must be HUGE! They must be cranking a whole ton out on Thursday night to meet extra demand!


----------



## Kharizzmatik (Sep 14, 2006)

Once again, didn't order S3 but ordered the S2 DT the same morning, but thought maybe this would bring hope...

I've been calling TiVo also about my shipment and was told that it was backed up because of the S3 released and apologized to me, ect. I was told yesterday afternoon that my shipment would go out friday morning with the rest of the S3's. Well I just recieved an e-mail with tracking information that clearly shows my TiVo went out on wednesday morning! I called TiVo back about the conflicting information (just to see what they'd say) and the man I talked to blantantly told me they had no idea what was going on because of the S3's and were just sending out an e-mail and telling people friday when some shipments of the S3 and earlier models had already went out. The last of them were going out friday....


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

The real shame is that all of us TiVo enthusiasts are spending all of our time worrying/complaining/calling/typing about ordering/shipping/delays/cable appointments ... with very little talk of the great product. If we all ordered from Circuit City on Tuesday, all of these negative threads wouldn't exist.

It's a shame but this certainly could give one a very bad impression of TiVo management.

Ah well, we continue to wait ... I still hold out hope for arrival today.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, I called and they told me that mine was delayed too, (even though I ordered Tues at 9AM EST). I called last night and they said it was shipped. Got the letter this morning and called) They NOW say that for sure it didn't go out and probably would be shipped today. I asked if it could come tomorrow on Saturday and they said 50/50 chance. I don't believe that for a second. You know darn well that TiVo wouldn't pay the extra to UPS for Sat delievery. I'm calling around to BB today. Argh.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Well, I just called and despite the fact they also assured me it would ship yesterday for Friday delivery, it has not shipped yet. They're swearing once again that it will go out today but they will not pay for Saturday delivery, so the absolute best case is Monday delivery.

Great news since I'm sitting at home here with a day off waiting for the delivery that I was assured would happen today and I have an appointment with my cable installers for the cablecards tomorrow.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Got one at BB. Now on hold to Cancel my TiVo.com order - 30 minute wait time!!! I wonder how many cancellations they will get today?


----------



## mserabian (Sep 24, 2003)

Good Luck

I just tried to cancel my order. They won't let you. You need to refuse the order when you get it.

mal


----------



## Blackbag (Sep 12, 2006)

Interesting. I Originally ordered mine on Tuesday at 10:00 AM PST. I had heard that I couldn't get the lifetime transfer unless I ordered it from the VIP page, so I called TIVO and they seemed to be under the same assumption. So I canceled my order and placed a new one from the VIP page, thinking that I would lose my "place" in the shipping line.

I checked the boards this morning and find out about the e-mail that Tivo is sending out. I figured I would get one, since I ordered mine on Wednesday. When I checked my e-mail, there was nothing there. So that leaves one of two options. First, Tivo is not shipping them out in the order that they were recieved, in fact they might be doing some sort of last in first out method, or I'll be getting my e-mail later today with the date changed to "No later than Monday". Only time will tell.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

d_anders said:


> It comes down to the lack of professionalism of the person who wrote the email.
> 
> I don't know something, like "due to the overwhelming and unexpected demand for the S3" would have been more appropriate...the tone appears to be one of stress and put out by the extra work it's causing them....oh well...


exactly- the putz who wrote it should have checked with the PR people who would have reworded it to say:

"We're glad you are so excited by a great new box that you ordered it Day one and paid extrra to ship it rush. Unfortunately you weren't the only one. We received an overwelming response and we just cant keep up with demand. We'll get you box out tomorrow and to show we still love you and you truly are our VIP's we will credit your card for shipping and <throw a stuffed tivo toy in the mail> -or- <spot you a gift card with a free month of service>"

the piss poor attitude has me half tempted to go down to the best buy on the way home from work and pick one off the shelf and make tivo eat the shipping costs when i refuse the shipement and then they have to deal with the inventory nightmares...


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

mserabian said:


> Good Luck
> 
> I just tried to cancel my order. They won't let you. You need to refuse the order when you get it.
> 
> mal


Yep - me to - they advised me to refuse it as well.


----------



## mserabian (Sep 24, 2003)

I've tried every Best Buy and Circuit City in New England and not one store has any. Well I guess I'm going to have to order from CircuitCity.com at least they will guarantee I'll have it by Monday. Tivo won't even guarantee me it will ship today.

mal


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mserabian said:


> I've tried every Best Buy and Circuit City in New England and not one store has any. Well I guess I'm going to have to order from CircuitCity.com at least they will guarantee I'll have it by Monday. Tivo won't even guarantee me it will ship today.
> 
> mal


There's a Best Buy in Brooklyn that has some. Road trip.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

bearcat2000 said:


> Well, I called and they told me that mine was delayed too, (even though I ordered Tues at 9AM EST). I called last night and they said it was shipped. Got the letter this morning and called) They NOW say that for sure it didn't go out and probably would be shipped today. I asked if it could come tomorrow on Saturday and they said 50/50 chance. I don't believe that for a second. You know darn well that TiVo wouldn't pay the extra to UPS for Sat delievery. I'm calling around to BB today. Argh.


Ordered mine at 7:53AM PDT on Tuesday requesting overnight shipping. Got the "bad email" yesterday. So just now I ordered from CC online and that one is scheduled to arrive Monday 9/18. We'll see which order arrives first..

Tuesday order from TiVo.com?
Friday order from CC.com?

Anyone wanna place bets?

I have Cox coming Monday 5-7 to install cablecards. I don't want to reschedule...


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I got the same email as everyone else did. I ordered mine sometime on Tuesday afternoon PST...paid for the two day shipping (which they're credit back now).

Oh well. I've been waiting long enough I guess I can wait another couple of days. I'm just going to be so happy to dump my Comcast Motorola STB and get a guide that's accurate (how is it that TiVO can keep a more accurate guide listing than the actual cable provider can?!?) and a remote that WORKS.

Ok, everyone...deep breath...


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I ordered at 11:30 EST TUESDAY with overnight delivery (and a promise of a Thursday ship) and had a Saturday cablecard appointment. Got the dreaded email Thursday night, so i called Bright House to reschedule my cablecards for Monday night. This time the moron at Bright House gave me a hassle saying "our contract only supports cablecards for TVs" even though I had no problem when I first scheduled the appointment and was up front that it was for a Tivo. I called Bright House back and the second tech was cool and rescheduled my appt. and even said he is looking forward to the series 3. I'm not too upset, but I will be if it doesn't ship today and I have to reshedule cablecards a third time. Plus this shortens my window of time I have to run guided setup before the appt from 6-8 p.m.


----------



## Wembley5 (Sep 14, 2006)

Are there any other ppl with Ground delivery orders who didn't get an email?
There was one earlier on this thread, just curious.


----------



## mindstorm (Jan 7, 2005)

Wembley5 said:


> Are there any other ppl with Ground delivery orders who didn't get an email?
> There was one earlier on this thread, just curious.


I ordered from tivo.com on Wed morning with ground shipping and have not received any additional email(s) beyond the "Your order has been submitted...."


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

ugggh. I just confirmed mine will not ship until today. They couldn't confirm saturday delivery and didn't even know who the carrier was. The tivo reps are basically clueless. 

I was told to expect a tracking number via email within a few hours.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

I just wanted to post about a strange conversation I had with Tivo a few minutes ago. 

I wanted to know whether my order was shipped, so as Tivo told me yesterday to call today and ask about the tracking number and so on. The first person I spoke to about my order, told me that my order showed as being placed on 9/14/06 not on 9/12/06 (which is what shows on the e-mail with my order information). Of course I argue with him about the date as I placed the order on Tuesday around lunchtime. He tells me to hold on, then he finally comes back and tells me yes the order was placed on the 12th. So, my next question is was it shipped out yet? He tells me yes it was shipped out yesterday, and I should have it today. So, I asked will I be credited the shipping charge. He says "No". I'm like...fine whatever I just want my S3... I then asked him for a tracking number, I get put on hold...and guess what...about 3 minutes later I get disconnected. I Love being a VIP.

Anyway, I of course call back....now just a little pissed for more than one reason. I get someone else...who checks my order, tells me it shows that it was placed on the 9th. He explains to me about the shipping issues, which I am already aware of. He then tells me the unit will ship out today, I will be credited the shipping charges for overnight, and he is not sure if I will get it tommorrow via UPS or Monday. He tells me I will get an email when it is shipped out with a tracking number, but he has no way to tell me what that is at this point. I understand that part.

I wonder if I call back one more time what I will be told.... /sigh

I have to say that I am a Big Tivo-Fanboy..but this whole order/shipping process of how VIP's (which I am starting to think means Very Ignored Person) are treated definatly doesnt give me warm fuzzies...

Here is to hoping it gets better from here on out....


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

joey398 said:


> I just wanted to post about a strange conversation I had with Tivo a few minutes ago.
> 
> I wanted to know whether my order was shipped, so as Tivo told me yesterday to call today and ask about the tracking number and so on. The first person I spoke to about my order, told me that my order showed as being placed on 9/14/06 not on 9/12/06 (which is what shows on the e-mail with my order information). Of course I argue with him about the date as I placed the order on Tuesday around lunchtime. He tells me to hold on, then he finally comes back and tells me yes the order was placed on the 12th. So, my next question is was it shipped out yet? He tells me yes it was shipped out yesterday, and I should have it today. So, I asked will I be credited the shipping charge. He says "No". I'm like...fine whatever I just want my S3... I then asked him for a tracking number, I get put on hold...and guess what...about 3 minutes later I get disconnected. I Love being a VIP.
> 
> ...


that qualifies as a fiasco


----------



## thezonie (Sep 14, 2006)

I too ordered my S3 on Tuesday morning PST, selected Ground Shipping, and have yet to receive the "delay" e-mail.

I gave up on Tivo yesterday and just went to my local Fry's and got one. Whenever Tivo gets around to shipping me mine, it's going to be sent right back to them. :down:


----------



## adventurelarry (Dec 10, 2002)

Wembley5 said:


> Are there any other ppl with Ground delivery orders who didn't get an email?
> There was one earlier on this thread, just curious.


Ground shipping, and I have not received any further e-mails.

Thats ok though, my new Sony SXRD XBR2 does not hit the warehouse until the 19th (unless that date slips) so I am patient for now.

--Larry


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Bighouse said:


> I got the same email as everyone else did. I ordered mine sometime on Tuesday afternoon PST...paid for the two day shipping (which they're credit back now).
> 
> Oh well. I've been waiting long enough I guess I can wait another couple of days. I'm just going to be so happy to dump my Comcast Motorola STB and get a guide that's accurate (how is it that TiVO can keep a more accurate guide listing than the actual cable provider can?!?) and a remote that WORKS.
> 
> Ok, everyone...deep breath...


COMPLETLY with you on that 'bro...

I've waited for over a year for this product so that the moto STB that has darkened my living room can be returned and I can bath in the light of Tivo HD and guide.

A few more days won't hurt me..

Am I disappointed? well yeah, but this kind of thing happens when demand far outstrips supply. Capitalism at its best.

I just look back at the good things Tivo CS can do when they have a chance, like when my mom's 80 hr unit died and they replaced it at no charge with a 140hr "because that's all we have today"

That act alone gets them a huge supply of brownie points they have not yet exhausted.

Diane


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Hey all - 

I just spoke with the people in charge of this, and they wanted to have me let you all know that they're very sorry for the delay in getting these orders shipped, and they're doing everything they can to get it resolved asap.

We know getting a Series3 is important to you - it's important to us too.

Pony


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think what's worse than the inability to get the boxes out the door (which is understandable, if annoying) is the complete inability of the TiVo phone drones to deal with the situation. Everybody's getting a different story, and there's no way to tell which stories are true. Being up in the air is bad enough, but being up in the air blindfolded is really inexcusable. I hope heads are going to roll over this somewhere...


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

how bout they say sorry for their lying employees.

3 times yesterday I was told that my s3 had shipped.

The only person working the phones that deserves any type of respect (that I've talked too) is CHRIS. He was seemingly very genuine, apologized and was overly courteous. I was amazed to speak to an honest Tivo employee.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

We appreciate the message Pony, but we need the Tivo reps to tell us the truth when calling. Every person gets a different story. Most everyone that ordered on tuesday got rush shipping in order to have it for the weekend. Now there are a lot of people that setup cablecard installs that have to cancel and have plans that are really messed up. It is sad that ordering direct from the manufacturer isn't the fastest way to receive a product. Someone form Tivo needs to step up to the plate and explain the situation so the customer base is clear on the facts.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

Tivo should WANT to pay for Saturday Delivery.

I would rather have the money that they credited back to me go towards a Saturday Delivery Fee.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

laserguns said:


> I would rather have the money that they credited back to me go towards a Saturday Delivery Fee.


Ditto!! Then MAYBE it would get here in time for my "8am - noon" CableCard install tomorrow. This has been such a cluster, I'm afraid to cancel it - I half expect the box to still show up this afternoon!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I am with all of you with the disappointments with Tivo.com's shipping fiasco. I urge you all to write a letter to TiVo's CEO demanding six months of free service for the crap we've put up with over the past few days. It is unacceptable for (1) an order not to show up in a system until 48 hours after it was placed, (2) be told that an item will ship on a particular day and then it doesn't, (3) be told that the item SHIPPED when in fact it hasn't, and (4) not have the ability to cancel an order, despite it not having shipped yet.

I tried cancelling my order from Tivo.com so I could buy from Circuit City's website (which guarantees delivery on Monday). This, of course, was like attempting to self-propel into outer space by my trusty Nikes.


----------



## timmetro69 (Jun 11, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just spoke with the people in charge of this, and they wanted to have me let you all know that they're very sorry for the delay in getting these orders shipped, and they're doing everything they can to get it resolved asap.
> 
> ...


Pony -

I know it wasn't the original plan, but we've heard reports that some people have been allowed to transfer lifetime to an S3 that was purchased at Best Buy, Circuit City, etc.

Any truth to that? It would go a long way towards lessening my angst over my delayed order (from Tuesday early AM).

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> I just spoke with the people in charge of this, and they wanted to have me let you all know that they're very sorry for the delay in getting these orders shipped, and they're doing everything they can to get it resolved asap.


Either you don't get it, or your side-stepping one of the major problems. Either way, one is just as bad as the other.

It seems that a majority of the information provided by the CSRs over the last couple of days was flat wrong. Forget about the delay in shipping, if a person calls a company with a question they want a truthful answer.

You said in another thread that you're at CEDIA. Imagine if you called your hotel to confirm your reservation and they provided wrong information. What about your flight information, they gave you the wrong gate, wrong time, wrong day, etc.

*I have yet to read ONE post from a Tivo employee saying that this was more than just a shipping fiasco. Someone needs to apologize for the wasted time spent with CSRs and it needs to be a sticky post for a week.*


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

geekmedic said:


> I tried cancelling my order from Tivo.com so I could buy from Circuit City's website (which guarantees delivery on Monday). This, of course, was like attempting to self-propel into outer space by my trusty Nikes.


lol


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

The poster that said that Tivo should have sprung for Saturday delivery was right on - I was really hoping to have this by the weekend so I could set it up and play with it. Even if it arrives on Monday I won't have a chance to set it up until the following weekend. 

As for the all-nighters by Tivo employees - waaaah! cry me a frickin river! I generally have to pull a pair of back to back all nighters every month or so - it's just the nature of the industry in which I work. Tivo has a product launch every couple of years? They've had a ton of time to prep for this launch and they've muffed it badly. The actual delay is not that huge, but the complete absence of feedback and information is pathetic.

The Series 3 is a "premium device" at a "premium price" - how about a little premium service?


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

musicforme said:


> You said in another thread that you're at CEDIA. Imagine if you called your hotel to confirm your reservation and they provided wrong information. What about your flight information, they gave you the wrong gate, wrong time, wrong day, etc.


Aren't we getting a little dramatic at this point? In a week when everyone has their S3, no one will care and these threads will disappear into oblivion.


----------



## edbern (Sep 13, 2006)

Deep breaths all around, please. I am a huge Tivo fan, longtime early adopter -- and just as disappointed as anyone. But guys, keep this in perspective! Two DAYS of your life waiting for a new toy! The company is clearly swamped -- it happens -- but they are also delivering a great prodcut, getting unanticipated demand, and are too overwhelmed admittedly to send clear messages out. They are comping the shipping charges, which is a meaningful gesture.

Look -- we're all alive, we've all got $800 bucks to blow, we all have leisure time to sit around and watch 250G of TV, and there aren't any bullets flying over our heads, last time I checked. 

It's OK to be frustrated, sure. It's great to exchange information about shipping -- it's nice we're all so excited about something! But to be majorly aggrieved and go limbic about this is silly. THink what you'd say to your kids if they behaved like this!

I do understand but life is short -- relax!


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

russkle said:


> Aren't we getting a little dramatic at this point? In a week when everyone has their S3, no one will care and these threads will disappear into oblivion.


I will continue to bump this thread for months. 
dramatic? no. when you give you money to a company you earn the right to certain expectations.


----------



## edbern (Sep 13, 2006)

musicforme said:


> You said in another thread that you're at CEDIA. Imagine if you called your hotel to confirm your reservation and they provided wrong information. What about your flight information, they gave you the wrong gate, wrong time, wrong day, etc.


Well, in THAT case you'd miss a plane, miss a business appointment, have no where to sleep, etc. Those are all serious issues. In THIS case, you'd miss a day of HD television, sort of. C'mon.


----------



## propermodulation (Jan 12, 2006)

laserguns said:


> I will continue to bump this thread for months.
> dramatic? no. when you give you money to a company you earn the right to certain expectations.


Man, someone has their panties in a twist! We have been waiting months for this product. Just relax and it will be on your doorstep in a few days.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

propermodulation said:


> Man, someone has their panties in a twist! We have been waiting months for this product. Just relax and it will be on your doorstep in a few days.


Yeah i guess i just have unreasonable expectations when I spend $800+ on a device.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

edbern said:


> Deep breaths all around, please. I am a huge Tivo fan, longtime early adopter -- and just as disappointed as anyone. But guys, keep this in perspective! Two DAYS of your life waiting for a new toy! The company is clearly swamped -- it happens -- but they are also delivering a great prodcut, getting unanticipated demand, and are too overwhelmed admittedly to send clear messages out. They are comping the shipping charges, which is a meaningful gesture.


I second that - perspective indeed. I can't even tell you how many times I have ordered mechandise that got delayed, lost, cancelled - you name it. And every time, the situation was eventually resolved without me getting my dander up. Did I have to wait longer than expected sometimes? Of course, but I eventually got what I wanted and that was that, no looking back. The stridency of some of these posts is unbecoming and the harshness directed at the various Tivo employees who monitor and post here is certainly not warranted IMO.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

russkle said:


> ...In a week when everyone has their S3, no one will care....


Uh, uh. Take it from someone (me) who is in PR/Marketing; this will never be forgotten. Research consistently shows that a bad customer experience is much longer remembered (and shared with others) than is a good one.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

propermodulation said:


> Man, someone has their panties in a twist! We have been waiting months for this product. Just relax and it will be on your doorstep in a few days.


I think many of the "just calm down" posts are missing the point of the rants here. I'm personally pretty torked about this situation, but not simply because I have to wait an additional couple days for my soon-to-be-beloved S3. I'm upset because of the piss-poor manner TiVo and/or their fulfillment partner has chosen to handle these delays. I believe I said this in an other post, but I'm willing to bet if we had called to check order status on Wednesday or Thursday and were told:

a. I do not have any information available. Your order should ship by Thursday, but I cannot promise any delivery dates until a tracking number is available.

b. We've had overwhelming demand for these Series 3 TiVo's so we will not be able to ship until Friday at the earliest. Since you paid for express shipping I will refund your shipping fees.

In either case, if the CSR is apologetic and empathetic, I don't see how any of us can be mad.

For this release, TiVo (it's all TiVo regardless of who the actual distribution partner is) has chosen to be dishonest and tell anyone who calls what they want to hear. In some cases without even checking the individual orders. Probably in the hopes that we will not go to BB or CC. Basically they did the worst possible thing possible.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

As stated in another thread, I've given up on tivo.com as well. I drove 30 minutes to Fry's (who had them since Monday!), and picked one off an endcap. The guy even gave me 10% off and I got the $90 instant exchange warranty. Those for me tend to be better than someone trying to repair it; I just want it exchanged. 

So the 10% off almost paid for the warranty, the tax was lower where I went, and I have the box at home now with an hour beforr RCN shows up. Time to set up!

One more thing: Customer Service is a joke. How is it that Customer Support doesn't have record of the orders after 3 full days and a half? They can't cancel orders. So now I'm going to have to refuse shipment and wait for my card to be refunded. Even the lady admitted they are screwing up. Besides the pre-paid service, I will never buy from Tivo.com again, and if I can get a card cheaper elsewhere, I won't even buy that from them. Pathetic.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

Simply giving everyone Free Shipping isn't good enough.  
Tivo essentially lied to its customers who asked about the status of their order.

"Oh MAN! we didn't expect people would want to buy this!"

I will come up with some remedies......eventually.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

laserguns said:


> I will come up with some remedies......eventually.


Simple: free SATURDAY shipping to get it here tomorrow. (Keep dreamin'!)


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

etsolow said:


> Simple: free SATURDAY shipping to get it here tomorrow. (Keep dreamin'!)


word.


----------



## Janizary (Sep 13, 2006)

No email contact yet. Ordered at 6pm Tuesday.


----------



## edbern (Sep 13, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Uh, uh. Take it from someone (me) who is in PR/Marketing; this will never be forgotten. Research consistently shows that a bad customer experience is much longer remembered (and shared with others) than is a good one.


Actually, a properly REPAIRED relationship however is often better than one that never went wrong in the first place. Repaired by compensation, repaired by delivering a great product, repaired by heavily discounting subscription costs -- all of which they are doing.

Not to say there isnt always a dissastisfied minority of some size -- do you really thing anyone you know and tell about all this will not buy a Tivo because yours arrived two days later than promised, but worked great when it did arrive?


----------



## edbern (Sep 13, 2006)

khill821 said:


> You wrote: "I think many of the "just calm down" posts are missing the point of the rants here...<snip> if the CSR is apologetic and empathetic, I don't see how any of us can be mad.


This i can agree with. Listen, here's what happened: Tivo hired a firm to do this based on certain forecasts. The forecasts were way off, and the firm didn't have the capacity or experience to deal with it. Net effect -- Tivo learns a lesson and partners with someone else next time, and we all wait TWO DAYS and get unprofessional communications.

This is still no big darn deal.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

edbern said:


> Repaired by compensation, repaired by delivering a great product, repaired by heavily discounting subscription costs -- all of which they are doing.
> QUOTE]
> How are they doing any of this??


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

edbern said:


> ...do you really thing anyone you know and tell about all this will not buy a Tivo because yours arrived two days later than promised, but worked great when it did arrive?


You're missing the entire point here (as stated by several folks). It's not the delay (though that's part of it). It's the terrible way TiVo CS has been handling this snafu. If they screw this up, what's to say they won't screw up another subsequent release? Look at the bad reactions they've been getting from pushing out an S2 software update that's slowed some peoples' system to a crawl. You can bet I'll remember that, too. Geeks like us have looooooooong memories.


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

We have been waiting for 3 days without any word from TiVo as to what in the heck happened that caused all of our orders not to ship. Now we get TiVoPony stating that they are sorry and are working hard to fulfill the orders. No Explaination of what happened.

My mind is going "Black Helicopter"

I originally thought that the "Big Box" stores (BB,CC, Fry's) wouldn't even have the S3 available until the week of 9/17. That plus the "VIP" program made me decide to order direct from tivo.com

Then on Tuesday afternoon I see posts from many people who state that they are buying from all the "Big Box" stores already. 

CONSPIRACY THEORY (listen for the chopper rotors)

Could it be possible that the "Big Box" stores who originally weren't selling the S3 till next week were suddenly short on stock by Wednesday morning.

If I was TiVo and my biggest sellers asked me for more stock to sell in their stores This Weekend (7/16-7/17) I would be sending pallets to them ASAP. 

Now, what if the only available stock TiVo had readily available on hand until Friday (7/15) was sitting in a Warehouse in Forth Worth, TX.

Would TiVo short it's most rabid fans, who they are already cutting a deal with, to insure your Big Sellers don't have empty shelves this weekend? 

I would in a Heartbeat.

Rabid fans would complain mightly, but would eventually deal with it in the end.

No S3 on store shelves means low sales.

NOTE: I don't know anything on the REAL REASON that this situation happened.

Just many hours fuming and wondering makes me a little looney?

Any other theories????


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

Anybody else refreshing their email so much that once email comes, you might just break out in the chorus of "I've got the golden ticket" from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory?


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

According to BuyTivo they no longer have access to shipping information. They tell you to call customer service. They did mention that NO SIGNATURE IS REQUIRED for the S3 package.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

Been waiting all day patiently for the email. As it is about 4PM eastern time, I honestly don't have a good feeling that I will be seeing that email popup in my inbox.

/sigh Another weekend of a crap DVR + crap remote and just at the start of the season premiers and SUNDAY football.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

miller890 said:


> They did mention that NO SIGNATURE IS REQUIRED for the S3 package.


Of course no signature...no box to be delivered.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just spoke with the people in charge of this, and they wanted to have me let you all know that they're very sorry for the delay in getting these orders shipped, and they're doing everything they can to get it resolved asap.
> 
> ...


Is there any chance at all they converted the people that paid for overnight into overnight Saturday shipments? I made my cablecard install appointment for Saturday afternoon thinking I'd have a day or two buffer from when the machine arrives. I haven't cancelled the appointment, but I don't know is if a Saturday TiVo delivery is going to happen for the original "overnighters".

Any guidance?


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

joey398 said:


> Of course no signature...no box to be delivered.


Hahahahahaha. Hey, wait, that's not funny.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

curiousgeorge said:


> Is there any chance at all they converted the people that paid for overnight into overnight Saturday shipments? I made my cablecard install appointment for Saturday afternoon thinking I'd have a day or two buffer from when the machine arrives. I haven't cancelled the appointment, but I don't know is if a Saturday TiVo delivery is going to happen for the original "overnighters".
> 
> Any guidance?


 I was told Saturday shipments aren't possible from TiVo.

I am serious when I urge each and every one of you who have had bad customer experiences to write TiVo demanding some sort of repayment. Maybe 6 months of free service. I have recommended TiVo to many friends and have persuaded no less than 10 people to buy TiVo's. I can be just as equally persuasive about not upgrading to S3's.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

bilbo said:


> Dear Sony Customer Service,
> 
> Please e-mail me when the PlayStation 3 is released. I want you to ship me a PlayStation 3 within three business days of its release.
> 
> ...


I must be an idiot for believing Tivo would notify people. I know they said they would do this on their website and invited us to give them our e-mail address to be notified. Your right, I shouldn't have expected them to actually contact anyone.

I feel even dumber for believing the unit would ship in 1 to 2 days as was clearly stated on their ordering page. I guess that's my mistake. I should have magically known they would not ship out a single product for two or three days.

A couple of days extra does not devistate me, and free shipping is nice. But it just gives me the impression Tivo is not a very well run organization.

I know it is a new product launch and things at Tivo must be nuts, but if it was a well run organization they would have been prepared to at least ship out 1 or 2 Tivo's on Tuesday or Wednesday rather than none at all. And if they knew they were not capable of shipping anything the first couple of days, it should have been stated on their website on the ordering page orders would not ship out until 9/15/2006. If they cleary stated the ship date at the time of ordering this entire thread would not exist.

And I am sorry, but a business with such a poor ordering/tracking system is astonishing in today's marketplace. If it was a good system the people who called three times should get the same answer three times about their order status, not three different answers. And the day after the item ships a tracking number should be made available. From reports on this forum it sounds like people are e-mailed a tracking number from Tivo several days after the item arrives. Most people want a tracking number so they are aware in advance of a $800 package sitting on their front step so they can go home and put it inside before it gets rained on or stolen. I would not be a happy camper if I received a tracking number, then tracked the package and found out it says it was delivered 3 days ago. Especially if I never received it 3 days ago.

And by the way in your mock letter you should ask Sony if the PS3 has a battery in it. If it does request they please remove it and install a non-Sony battery in your PS3 so it will not start a fire


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

The product was just released for purchase on Tuesday.

A lot of people ordered one by the sounds of it. 

Why don't you all take a deep breath, count to 10, and quit bashing TiVo for not putting one on your doorstep 2-3 days later.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

If you were to Sell a product and promised a customer when it would be shipping and was unable for whatever reason to meet your promises, guess what, time to look for a new customer. It doesn't matter whether an item is a $20 item or a $20,000 item. 

Now throw in the fact that the item is usually sold without advertising....mostly thru word of mouth you have caused yourself additional bad press.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

I just got off the phone with a very friendly, helpful supervisor. He told me it's quite possible that the S3s will arrive on Saturday. This is because they usually use FedEx for overnight orders, and FedEx's home delivery is usually Tues-Sat instead of Mon-Fri.



He also told me that the system still shows my order with an expected ship date of Thursday 9/14, so I may even receive it today. I'm not holding my breath on that one, but it's nice to dream. 

He also told me that not all of the S3s are coming out of Texas. He said there's also a warehouse in New York. That may speed things up for people on the east coast. He also told me that shipments are picked up first around 1-2 AM and again at 5 AM. So hopefully the Friday email meant the shipment very early this morning.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> ...quit bashing TiVo for not putting one on your doorstep 2-3 days later.


If you would take the time to read many of the posts carefully, you'd realize much of the bashing is coming from TiVo's complete lack of communication and shoddy customer service (different stories when asked the same question). It's not just an issue of late delivery.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

accurate info is far more important than a fast ship date. if I have to change a cablecard appointment a third or fourth time because of inaccurately conveyed info from Tivo's reps I have a right to be pissed. even Friday afternoon they have no clue if it shipped or not


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

joey398 said:


> If you were to Sell a product and promised a customer when it would be shipping and was unable for whatever reason to meet your promises, guess what, time to look for a new customer. It doesn't matter whether an item is a $20 item or a $20,000 item.
> 
> Now throw in the fact that the item is usually sold without advertising....mostly thru word of mouth you have caused yourself additional bad press.


It's gonna take a few more days than they said it would and you decide to post this rant ?

Get a grip.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

stoli412 said:


> I just got off the phone with a very friendly, helpful supervisor. He told me it's quite possible that the S3s will arrive on Saturday. This is because they usually use FedEx for overnight orders, and FedEx's home delivery is usually Tues-Sat instead of Mon-Fri.
> 
> He also told me that the system still shows my order with an expected ship date of Thursday 9/14, so I may even receive it today. I'm not holding my breath on that one, but it's nice to dream.
> 
> He also told me that not all of the S3s are coming out of Texas. He said there's also a warehouse in New York. That may speed things up for people on the east coast.


From Fedex.com:

FedEx Standard Overnight®
FedEx Standard Overnight provides an economical solution for *next-business-day shipping* with afternoon delivery.

Service Description
Delivery Times Next-business-day delivery by 3 p.m. to most U.S. addresses; by 4:30 to rural areas. Check transit times.
Service Days *MondayFriday*, with Saturday pickup available in many areas for an additional charge.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

The real question is who will be the first one to post with a real tracking number from tivo. As of 11 AM EST I was told to expect an email within 2-3 hours with a tracking number. Here I sit 5 hours later with an empty inbox........

I am assuming I was lied to by the Tivo rep about the email. What's new?


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah, but I believe that FedEx HOME delivery actually runs on Saturday as well. It's a different service segment.

That said, I believe that the shipper would still have to specify Saturday delivery. My guess would be that order fulfillment might not be set up to ship with Saturday delivery - they probably wouldn't have it in their system to be able charge for it under normal circumstances.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> It's gonna take a few more days than they said it would and you decide to post this rant ?
> 
> Get a grip.


Again, this is NOT about the delivery time. Its about promises, "VIP" offers, and lack of communication. I told friends how I ordered Tuesday, and look, they show up from Best Buy with a unit, even tho I ordered from the source on launch day.

Luckily, I have a job where I can schedule appointments whenever (for the cable guy). Most people need notice, time, etc. Not every cable company has weekend hours. People called to schedule appointments, etc. based on conversations that "confirmed" a Friday arrival time.

I'm still crossing my fingers, but I can handle a Monday arrival too.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Ah, here it is... FWIW.

FedEx Home Delivery®
FedEx Home Delivery service connects you to every residential address in the U.S. What makes this service special is its residential-only delivery network and the flexibility to customize delivery to suit your recipient by choosing from three premium service upgrades.

Service Description
Delivery Times *15 business days* within the contiguous U.S.; 37 business days to and from Alaska and Hawaii. Check transit times.
Service Days *TuesdaySaturday*. Delivery is between 9 a.m. and 8 p.m.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVotion said:


> Yeah, but I believe that FedEx HOME delivery actually runs on Saturday as well. It's a different service segment.
> 
> That said, I believe that the shipper would still have to specify Saturday delivery. My guess would be that order fulfillment might not be set up to ship with Saturday delivery - they probably wouldn't have it in their system to be able charge for it under normal circumstances.


FedEx Home Delivery operates Tuesday through Saturday; no special requirements exist for Saturday delivery. If it reaches the local depot in time, it'll be on the truck for Saturday delivery. But if it isn't, the next delivery day is Tuesday -- no deliveries on Mondays at all.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, I stand corrected. That's excellent news then for those who got their boxes shipped on Friday. Hope you all start getting them tomorrow.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I will be surprised at this point if it ships today regardless of the email that said " Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06" and I ordered it Tuesday morning


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

But wait... that means if it doesn't come Saturday, we won't get it until Tuesday? HFC... I rescheduled my CC install for Monday night!


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

tunnelengineer said:


> I am assuming I was lied to by the Tivo rep about the email. What's new?


I have worked as a CSR in several call centers and it is very frustrating when you are given information to disseminate and it ends up being wrong. My point is that the rep might just be repeating what he/she is told. Of course, some will make stuff up... but don't blame the CSR outright.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

*Important information for people intending to return the unit currently on its way:*

I just talked to a support manager. You MUST deny the shipment unless you want to pay for the RMA return shipping. That's the only way you're going to avoid paying extra. If you receive it and return it, you have to pay the shipping back to TiVo.

What's interesting is that they flat-out refuse to give people any incentive to wait for and keep the unit, no matter how late it shows up. I figure, if people are going to refuse the shipment, that's gotta cost TiVo money. Why not offer that money to the person so they won't refuse it? Or half of it? Something would be nice. We can usually get the units for 10% off at retail and still VIP transfer. What's the incentive?

I personally haven't decided yet if I will do this. The manager says there's still no tracking number on my order, so it hasn't shipped yet, even though Chuck the Liar in the sales department told me yesterday that all units ordered on Tuesday had _already_ shipped.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

Aiken said:


> *Chuck the Liar* in the sales department told me yesterday that all units ordered on Tuesday had _already_ shipped.


OMG I was laughing so hard cause I have been talking to his whole family.... "The Liars"!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVotion said:


> Well, I stand corrected. That's excellent news then for those who got their boxes shipped on Friday. Hope you all start getting them tomorrow.


Except there's no "overnight" option so only people within the one-day delivery timeframe of the shipping location would get theirs tomorrow if it shipped today.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

So those of us that paid for overnight can't have been shipped via the Home option...? So mine SHOULD come by Monday??


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

etsolow said:


> So those of us that paid for overnight can't have been shipped via the Home option...? So mine SHOULD come by Monday??


Presuming they actually shipped the way you asked/paid for, even if they're refunding shipping costs to make up for their problems. Of course, if they're refunding shipping costs then shipping the cheapest way, you might be out of luck.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Presuming they actually shipped the way you asked/paid for, even if they're refunding shipping costs to make up for their problems. Of course, if they're refunding shipping costs then shipping the cheapest way, you might be out of luck.


if they change my shipping to "cheapest way" (free or not) then I will be outraged


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Of course, if they're refunding shipping costs then shipping the cheapest way, you might be out of luck.


The cheapest way being ground, 5-7 days, or some such? LOL... I can't wait to see the threads if that's the case.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

I must say though, it's nice that we're finally getting such informative, helpful input from the TiVo employees on this issue.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

etsolow said:


> The cheapest way being ground, 5-7 days, or some such? LOL... I can't wait to see the threads if that's the case.


they can use some of the $93 mil they won from Echostar to pay for the free shipping


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

russkle said:


> I have worked as a CSR in several call centers and it is very frustrating when you are given information to disseminate and it ends up being wrong. My point is that the rep might just be repeating what he/she is told. Of course, some will make stuff up... but don't blame the CSR outright.


I dealt with the rep myself, not his boss, or any memo. If he is wrong, he lied. Do I personally blame him, no. I will blame Tivo or whatever lame company was hired by tivo to handle the calls.

Apparently based on the wide variety of responses, the tivo reps have a "Spinning Magic Mystery Wheel of Lies" that tells them what to answer as each person gets a different story when they call.

I actually am fully expecting another email that says, "Sorry, all units are sold. Your order will be fulfilled as soon as supply becomes available." I would feel so good about the "VIP" treatment we are receiving.


----------



## cornell (Sep 7, 2001)

Has anyone else not even had their CC charged? Normally when I order something online it shows up almost immediately and this time no charge or even a pending charge??

I just talked to Tivo and they said "It shows it has shipped but there are so many orders for the S3 there is a delay in us getting the tracking numbers." Heard that one before..Then I ask why it is not charged to my CC and she states the same thing. 

This is so messed up. A site like Amazon does much more volume than Tivo and charges show up on my card within an hour of placing an order. Last time I ever buy something direct from Tivo. I would rather a bigbox store get the bigger profit margin for being competent in delivering a product.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

tivoknucklehead said:


> they can use some of the $93 mil they won from Echostar to pay for the free shipping


Yeah, but then they won't ship them until Charlie pays up


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

cornell said:


> Has anyone else not even had their CC charged? Normally when I order something online it shows up almost immediately and this time no charge or even a pending charge??


I ordered Tuesday with overnight. I have an authorization hold, but no charge yet.


----------



## jsmee2000 (Sep 15, 2006)

That is what the CSR just stated! Here are the facts: I ordered on Tuesday around 10 AM CST from the VIP page and immediately received an order confirmation email. My credit card has not been charged nor I have received a shipping confirmation email. Yet, the CSR stated that my order was shipped on Thursday and that is all the information that she could give me. The poor girl sounded flustered. Let's see how everything will transpire!

...but so far I am not happy!

j


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

jsmee2000 said:


> That is what the CSR just stated! ... I ordered on Tuesday around 10 AM CST from the VIP page ... the CSR stated that my order was shipped on Thursday and that is all the information that she could give me.


Because I enjoy it so much, I just called in again to see what they'd tell me:

 Randy told me that my order shipped today (Friday).
 I asked Randy what on her screen told her it had shipped today, she said she was basing it on the fact that I had ordered it Tuesday.
 I asked if she actually had anything at all that definitely told her that my order had shipped.
 She said no, just the order date/time.
 I asked her if anything had shipped yesterday (Thursday).
 She said she didn't think so.
 I asked if there was anyone there who would know, maybe a supervisor. She went to ask.
 She said her supervisor said _nothing_ shipped yesterday and that today's shipments would be the first ones.
 I asked if everything ordered Tuesday would ship today.
 She said they would ship as many units as possible, but there was no guarantee.
 I asked if my order would definitely ship today. She said they'd try, but it might not. This, after initially telling me my order had shipped.
Randy was basically in over her head and struggling to breathe. It's not Randy's fault. It is, however, totally TiVo's fault for not giving their CSRs complete and correct information and telling them that they must answer customers fully and truthfully. Right now, CSRs are telling people what they think the people want to hear, anything to get them off of the line. That's not just bad PR. It's fraudulent, bordering on criminal (interstate wire fraud). I'm sure TiVo doesn't mean to be doing this, but they also don't seem to mean NOT to do it, and that's really bad.

Some TiVo* person needs to post a much, much better blurb than Pony and Stephen have to date.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

Aiken
Right now said:


> And here we have the issue that has everyone steamed.
> 
> BTW - It's 2:45 here in California. No email confirming shipment, no TiVo. ( I ordered on Tuesday morning)
> 
> I DID get my shipment confirmation from the S3 I ordered from CC this morning. It has a tracking number and everything (like a real store). FedEx will be delivering that one on Monday.


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

I don't mean to sound like I'm gloating, but after reading all this I am so glad that I decided to wait until the price comes down and the missing features get enabled. I have an old grandfathered S1, and will be transferring lifetime to my S3, when I get it, someday...

I sincerely hope that TiVo figures out something to do for you VIPers to make up for this fiasco!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So really, at this point we don't KNOW anything. We don't know if any have been shipped, and if so we don't know which ones have been shipped. If any have been shipped, we don't know when they will arrive, and we have no way to find out. And apparently, TiVo Customer Service, or at least the ones they let near phones, are in exactly the same boat as us--except despite the fact that they apparently don't know anything, they keep telling us stuff.

Does that pretty much sum it up?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So really, at this point we don't KNOW anything. We don't know if any have been shipped, and if so we don't know which ones have been shipped. If any have been shipped, we don't know when they will arrive, and we have no way to find out. And apparently, TiVo Customer Service, or at least the ones they let near phones, are in exactly the same boat as us--except despite the fact that they apparently don't know anything, they keep telling us stuff.
> 
> Does that pretty much sum it up?


Pretty fair assessment. :up:


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

It's now 3:15pm Pacific time (6:15pm Eastern). I would think if any S3s had shipped from Tivo.com yesterday, someone would be bragging on these forums about getting one today.


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

I work 1 mile from TiVo HQ. Assuming they are shipping from Alviso, I would like to walk in their lobby and pick one up.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So really, at this point we don't KNOW anything. We don't know if any have been shipped, and if so we don't know which ones have been shipped. If any have been shipped, we don't know when they will arrive, and we have no way to find out. And apparently, TiVo Customer Service, or at least the ones they let near phones, are in exactly the same boat as us--except despite the fact that they apparently don't know anything, they keep telling us stuff.
> 
> Does that pretty much sum it up?


I'd say that accurately describes the situation. :up:


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

SystemJinx said:


> It's now 3:15pm Pacific time (6:15pm Eastern). I would think if any S3s had shipped from Tivo.com yesterday, someone would be bragging on these forums about getting one today.


I'd think at least one person would've reported getting one... I'm betting nothing has shipped...


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

If anyone out there is near waldorf, md, best buy was showing availability. That probably means they have 1 in stock in addition to the display.

I called to cancel my order, and was given the "refuse shipment when it arrives" message.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I don't think we'll see any "Got Mine!" threads until Monday.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Sep 15, 2002)

I called today and they told me they shipped 1,000 units yesterday. They couldn't tell me if my unit was part of the 1,000. They couldn't give me a tracking number yet.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

stoli412 said:


> I just got off the phone with a very friendly, helpful supervisor. He told me it's quite possible that the S3s will arrive on Saturday. This is because they usually use FedEx for overnight orders, and FedEx's home delivery is usually Tues-Sat instead of Mon-Fri. He also told me that not all of the S3s are coming out of Texas. He said there's also a warehouse in New York.


So you talked to Chuck the Liar too??

Nobody has a tracking number showing shipped or picked up location, so noone knows where they are being shipped from or which shipping service tivo is using. just speculation so far. IF they do have a second warehouse shipping it makes it even worse because it would clearly show an even more uncoordinated marketing/shipping/fulfillment fiasco from tivo since you would expect the second one to have shipped S3s out already too.

It will not be delivered Saturday unless the Saturday deliver option is specifically asked for and paid for through UPS or Fed Ex Express service, and this cannot be changed once they pick it up for shipping. only changed by cancelling and redone in system (starting over).

Fed Ex Ground Home Delivery would be the only other Saturday delivery possibility. That would be IF it was sent Home Delivery and IF it was shipped from an area close enough to you so it would get there in one day. IF it was sent normal Fed Ex Ground they deliver Mon-Fri. If it was sent Fed Ex Ground home Delivery they deliver Tue-Sat. and depends on Fed Ex delivery range of the shipper to receiver.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

cpucrash0 said:


> I called today and they told me they shipped 1,000 units yesterday.


Awesome! (If we could believe any of it!)


----------



## FireflyFan88 (Sep 12, 2006)

cpucrash0 said:


> I called today and they told me they shipped 1,000 units yesterday. They couldn't tell me if my unit was part of the 1,000. They couldn't give me a tracking number yet.


I'm sure they did... to Best Buy, Circuit City, Fry's...etc


----------



## TJBChris (Jul 15, 2004)

Things must be crazy over at TiVo...last night I called the phone number in the Junk-O-Gram they sent, and the rep told me that I had called the wrong number and call "this number instead"...which ended up being the very same number I dialed to talk to her! I didn't even bother to point it out to her...I'll never buy from the TiVo Store again...even if they promise me free lifetime and a happy ending on delivery.

Unfortunately B&M stores around me are fresh out of S3s or I'd go buy one and refuse the "VIP" one...

I know what VIP means...V.I.P. : Virtually Impossible to Procure  

-Chris


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

FireflyFan88 said:


> I'm sure they did... to Best Buy, Circuit City, Fry's...etc


no they met the bb cc and fry expectations by getting the S3 to them on time. by doing so it has only cost tivo money and even more costly lost respect with their most loyal supporters.


----------



## veto (Sep 15, 2006)

I have joined the ranks of the folks who went to best buy. Here in the midwest, many stores got in one or two units today. I called ahead, verified they got it off the truck and picked it up at 5 pm tonight. When I got home I had two e-mails from tivo;

1 e-mail acknowleging the cancellation of my order, which I requested in a conversation with customer service last night and it was followed by a new order from the "tivo store" telling me the order I placed early Tuesday morning was "recieved" on 9/14 and highlighted the charges, including Overnight Shipping and indicated I would be e-mailed a confirmation upon shipment.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

I think what got people upset most of all is that it seems easier to get the Series 3 from a retailer rather than direct from TiVo.

It is pretty frustrating to see people getting their S3s from CC or BB while we are left in the cold having to remake appointments with our Cable Companies with new season of TV shows starting this week.

That said, I am more patient than most, and will never resort to refusing shipment from TiVo, just to get my box abit ahead of time. That's just not right, and I understand that those of you who did this think you are justified by TiVo's complete lack of responsiveness on this issue, so I am not judging you, I just would not resort to that. TiVo is a great company and I wish them the best.

So I will get my unit a day or two later than I would have. I'll live.

- Sepia


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

cpucrash0 said:


> I called today and they told me they shipped 1,000 units yesterday. They couldn't tell me if my unit was part of the 1,000. They couldn't give me a tracking number yet.


If this was true someone would post that they got one


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I have to say to about half the folks on this forum... GROW UP. Nobody is dying from this. Obviously TiVo was overwhelmed. And yes, I'm bummed that I'm not setting up my S3 at this very moment. But with the exception of a those fools who scheduled CableCard installs based on a mechanical transfer of a large box from a shipping house to your home, nobody will actually lose any money on this deal. Quite frankly, I'm saving the $46 shipping fee, so I'm ahead. I've waited many years for this box, a few more days is not going to kill me.


----------



## Thanatox (Jan 27, 2005)

Just wait! As soon as those Tivo 3 arrive and this place will be full of Cablecard Post Woes!


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Where are all these new TiVo bashing one-post-wonders coming from ?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

about expectations, when all these folks do get the S3 finally from tivo will there be delays and more frustrations getting them activated/transferred?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> about expectations, when all these folks do get the S3 finally from tivo will there be delays and more frustrations getting them activated/transferred?


I got mine activated and transfered lifetime in about a minute on the VIP number.

No waiting for the normal Tivo voice response unit, cheerful, friendly rep. Read both TSNs and credit card number back to me, told me that it would take 60 days for the service status to change between units on manage my account.

The absolute fastest, easiest call I've ever made to Tivo for anything.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Decided to get mine from Best Buy this evening; especially since I have the cable guy coming out tomorrow morning.

Not out of the box yet...

When I do get mine from TiVo, I'll decide them what to do.


----------



## veto (Sep 15, 2006)

Tivortex said:


> Where are all these new TiVo bashing one-post-wonders coming from ?


I guess I am now a two post wonder. A long time tivo user (evangelist) since the sony t60 days. have owned and upgraded many tivos over the years and have lurked on this board from time to time. I never felt compelled to post or register until this weeks frustrating experience trying to get good information regarding my HD tivo order.
I hope I will enjoy my best buy tivo when the cable guy show up next week after I scheduled and cancelled him twice based on mis-information from the "tivo store". I think this thread is evidence that even rabid fans will get upset if they are lied to.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Not to rub salt in the wound (and hoping that I'm not smeeking), but I had no trouble transferring lifetime service from my old S2 to an S3 which I bought at a retail store...yesterday afternoon.


----------



## lasergecko (Mar 13, 2003)

Wow. I'm truly amazed by the amount of grown men acting like whiny third graders in this thread.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> I got mine activated and transfered lifetime in about a minute on the VIP number.
> 
> No waiting for the normal Tivo voice response unit, cheerful, friendly rep. Read both TSNs and credit card number back to me, told me that it would take 60 days for the service status to change between units on manage my account.
> 
> The absolute fastest, easiest call I've ever made to Tivo for anything.


Good to hear jfh3,

However the majority of people that ordered Tivos haven't had them shipped yet. I can't help but think the the phone wait will be extremely long when everyone who ordered one from the Tivo store will be trying to activate their machines at the same time.


----------



## ingenue007 (Aug 23, 2005)

i went to fry's to play with their demo tivo since mine isn't here.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

lasergecko said:


> Wow. I'm truly amazed by the amount of grown men acting like whiny third graders in this thread.


And I'm truly amazed at how many people presume to tell others what they should and should not be concerned with. If the situation doesn't bother you, go find something else to do instead of trolling here to see if you can get a rise out of people who are already in a bad mood. That's more of a third-grade behavior than what you're pointing at.


----------



## TheChadAZ (Sep 16, 2006)

I got an S3 at Fry's (Phoenix - the one on Thunderbird) on Thursday (they had at least 4 on the shelf at the time). I first went to Best Buy and asked the sales person and she said it would probably be at least two weeks before any of the BBs in Phoenix would have it in stock (she commented that Tivo wanted some sort of site exclusivity). I was worried that Fry's wouldn't have it in stock either after the disappointment at BB but I got a nice warm and fuzzy when I saw a guy in a Verizon shirt walk out of the store, as I was walking in, with an S3 under his arm. 

I had also ordered an S3 from TiVo on Tuesday but I started to get worried that I wouldn't have it in time for my CableCard install appointment on Monday. I was just going to keep the one I got at Fry's sealed in the box only to be opened in a "just in case" scenario should the one from TiVo not arrive. After I got the "excessive orders' email I just went ahead and installed the one I got at Fry's. 

Long story short (the real reason for this post) - I called first thing this morning at 7 am to check on the status of my order from TiVo. I spoke to a nice lady who pulled up my order and then told me that on her screen my order showed as back-ordered! I told her I was really only interested in cancelling the order at this point so she put me on hold again for several minutes and then came back and said she couldn't cancel my order because it had already shipped (so much for back-ordered huh?), I then specifically asked if it had shipped Thursday or today and she said Thursday. Well, its now 7:30 pm here in Phoenix and no UPS guy has graced my door so there is no way they shipped it Thursday (I paid for one day shipping). Either way, I may as well just refuse shipment, if and when it ever arrives, because the one from Fry's is already installed. 

BTW - I already really like the S3 and I can't wait for my cable cards. The picture quality of the pre-recorded TiVo how-to videos was awesome (fixed 1080i via the hdmi cable).


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

For a bunch of tivo lovers you sure are emitting a lot of hate towards them.

If you really want to be supportive of the company, chill out. They'll get you your system as soon as they can.


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm certainly holding my breath waiting for the Series 3 to be released from TiVo's distribution channel. However, that said, I think a majority here would be a little less frustrated if enjoying the Series 3 wasn't a 2-step process.

When I bought my Series 1, and later my Series 2, it was a matter of unboxing it, running the guided setup and waiting a few hrs for the guide data to build out. Slightly delayed gratification -- I knew that sometime during that day, as long as I was patient enough, I was going to be enjoying the TiVo experience.

The Series 3 is a different beast. Even after you get your device, unless you're one of the rare few that live in an area that allows self-install or an OTA customer, you're at the mercy of the cable company. Get your S3 and wait anywhere between 1-3 weeks to have have cards installed before you get the proper $800 HD experience.

To make matters worse, cable companies are only just becoming saavy about these things, and most of us are finding that we're educating the cable companies.

1-3 weeks of waiting AFTER you get the device is a lot of time to sit on your hands before you can fully enjoy your $800 device (+service). Forum members here are in some senses TiVo's worst enemy. They know what they're in for and unlike your average consumer, are going to be proactive. Members here have been trying to predict dates not just to be the first on the block to have one, but also because they wanted to avoid that 1-3 week aggravation of waiting for the cable guy to come and do what seems like 15 min of work.

In the end, selling the Series 3 isn't like selling a Series 1 or Series 2. Delivery dates are extremely important because (unless you're an OTA customer), the device isn't at its potential until a 3rd party out of TiVo's control blesses their box. For me, all I want to know is if my S3 will come on Monday. I gambled on Tuesday of next week for my card installation, and having to reschedule my installation is only going to aggravate me. In the end, every day that S3 sits there without cards, I'm going to look at it as an $800 paperweight.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sonicboom said:


> For a bunch of tivo lovers you sure are emitting a lot of hate towards them.
> 
> If you really want to be supportive of the company, chill out. They'll get you your system as soon as they can.


Maybe you don't mind being lied to. Maybe you even find it something worth supporting.

Some people don't. Not even by TiVo.

And as a lot of people have said over and over (but apparently you don't want to hear), it's not the delay that's making people angry. It's the way TiVo is lying about it. All we want is some good information. As I said before, being left hanging in the air is bad enough, but I can deal with it. Being left hanging in the air blindfolded pisses me off.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

I once had a post deleted by the mods because I said Tivo was lying... how times have changed.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

still no tracking number or clue if it shipped Friday


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got a feeling that another email will be coming at off peak times (to avoid the calls) telling us the shipments are delayed. Even though I have an S3 already from Fry's, I'm still expecting a box that I'm going to send back. I was guaranteed in my notes to have a RMA label given to me at no charge (I have the confirmation number & name of person as a backup), so I'd rather do that than refuse the delivery.

It's still frustrating though because I'm not hanging around the house next week "hoping" for a delivery that may or may not have been delivered. I have never had anything shipped without me knowing when unless it came from overseas. They have a huge PR cleanup to do after this. There is no reason that my local fry's had these for sale since last Monday and the main company can't even get them out. 6 months of free service should be the minimum offered if they delay again by Monday.


----------



## jsmee2000 (Sep 15, 2006)

MScottC said:


> I have to say to about half the folks on this forum... GROW UP. Nobody is dying from this. Obviously TiVo was overwhelmed. And yes, I'm bummed that I'm not setting up my S3 at this very moment. But with the exception of a those fools who scheduled CableCard installs based on a mechanical transfer of a large box from a shipping house to your home, nobody will actually lose any money on this deal. Quite frankly, I'm saving the $46 shipping fee, so I'm ahead. I've waited many years for this box, a few more days is not going to kill me.


My only problem is that I ordered from the VIP/loyal customer page, like many people posting on this thread and there is nothing VIP about getting your Tivo order all messed up. Not to mention that everybody seems to be getting a different story regarding shipping. VIP people should get the red carpet treatment! Basically, everybody else buying it from big box retailer is getting the red carpet treatment and it makes many of us furious. In addition, all the different answers regarding shipping seems to make people irate as well. I think Tivo is better off not answering the calls and just put a message stating that they are overwhelmed with the demand of the S3 and that all the CSR are busy at this time to meet the demands. Doesn't that sound nice? If they would have done that this thread would have not passed page 3!

j

PS. Regardless of what happened...I will still enjoy my S3 but at the same time all remember that Tivo has bad business practices. All I can hope is that they learn from their mistakes if they want to stay alive. Which business wouldn't want to keep their "most loyal customers" happy?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe you don't mind being lied to. Maybe you even find it something worth supporting.
> 
> Some people don't. Not even by TiVo.
> 
> And as a lot of people have said over and over (but apparently you don't want to hear), it's not the delay that's making people angry. It's the way TiVo is lying about it. All we want is some good information. As I said before, being left hanging in the air is bad enough, but I can deal with it. Being left hanging in the air blindfolded pisses me off.


AMEN Brother!

Can I get another AMEN?


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

_Dear TiVo Customer,

Thank you for your TiVo Store purchase. Unfortunately, due to excessive order volumes for the TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder, your shipment has been delayed. We will be refunding all shipping charges to your account. The credit should post to your account within 3-7 business days.

Please be assured we will be *shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06. You will receive a shipment confirmation email with the tracking information at that time.* We sincerely apologize for any inconveniences this may have caused. In the meantime, if you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us at (877) 367-8486.

Best regards,

TiVo Customer Support_

I am sure that I am unfounded in interpeting the e-mail above as stating the order would ship on Friday and we would receive an e-mail at that time. I take "at that time" to mean the e-mail will also be sent on Friday, when the order is shipped.

Saturday morning is now here, no e-mail, no shipment confirmation, and this thread contains no posts by anyone on forum who has received an e-mail stating their order has shipped from Tivo.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

nhaigh said:


> I flew back from CA last night to be here for my TiVo this morning. Imagine my mood now I read this!!!!
> 
> BTW I phoned TiVo yesterday and they confirmed mine would have shipped and I also got this E-mail. I could be wrong but I haven't seen anyone post other than they were told verbally it had shipped.
> 
> Has anyone got a shipping notification E-mail or received and actual TiVo?


This is exactly what happened with me... I ordered it on Tuesday on the Tivo website, and other than recieving and email indicating that my was charged for the S3, I've gotten no updates.

When I called, the guy told me he was reasonably sure it shipped. I did pay for overnight shipping when I ordered it. However, initally he couldn't tell that...

So, to say I'm unimpressed with Tivo at the moment, it an understatement.

They could have at least sent an email explaining the situation....


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

MScottC said:


> I have to say to about half the folks on this forum... GROW UP. Nobody is dying from this. Obviously TiVo was overwhelmed. And yes, I'm bummed that I'm not setting up my S3 at this very moment. But with the exception of a those fools who scheduled CableCard installs based on a mechanical transfer of a large box from a shipping house to your home, nobody will actually lose any money on this deal. Quite frankly, I'm saving the $46 shipping fee, so I'm ahead. I've waited many years for this box, a few more days is not going to kill me.


I've got new for you buddy... When I pay $850.00 for a Tivo, I EXPECT AND DEMAND the HIGHEST level of customer service.

PERIOD.

When bother's me more is that if they can't get off their butts and work of the customer server issues (i.e. timely notifications, order processing expectations, etc...) - the series 3 will fail to make in roads and Tivo will not be around.

...and that will piss all of us off futher.

I think everyone who's irritated have good reason to be.

If I purchased this unit and paid for overnight shipping (which I did), and Tivo TOLD me to expect a 3 day order processing lag, etc. etc., that whould be one thing. However, as of today, I've only recieved an email indicating that I was charged for it.

So, I'v been charged $850.00, but I've no indication that the unit had shipped, no update as to what the story is, and no one at Tivo knows what's going on either.

This is usually where I call American Express and claim fraud with lesser well known vendors...


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Gregor said:


> AMEN Brother!
> 
> Can I get another AMEN?


AMEN :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just out of curiosity, you folks who are telling those of us upset by this fiasco to calm down or grow up--did you order an S3 from TiVo.com? That is, do you have to stay at home all day, every day until it arrives because TiVo is apparently not sending out shipping notifications and tracking numbers, as the order process promised?


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just out of curiosity, you folks who are telling those of us upset by this fiasco to calm down or grow up--did you order an S3 from TiVo.com? That is, do you have to stay at home all day, every day until it arrives because TiVo is apparently not sending out shipping notifications and tracking numbers, as the order process promised?


And to add to that, another poster said that signature is not required. I happen to live in the lovely city of Chicago, and my house is DIRECTLY across the street from an urban high school. I give it 10 minutes tops to remain on my porch unguarded.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm as big a Tivo fan as anybody, but the problem here is that Tivo (though their fullfillment vendor) set expectations and MISSED them not once (with the initial web site order info) not twice (the Thursday CSR calls "most are being shipped out today") but THREE times (the email).

I hate being stringed along and being told what people think I want to hear. In the long run, I'm much more forgiving when I know the truth up front.

Given that I had ordered a DT from tivo.com a couple months back and seen a shipping glitch (never got a confirmation email and got the shipping email almost a week after I got the package), perhaps I shouldn't have expected anything different.

I was a little disappointed about the "must buy from Tivo to use the transfer option" requirement, but was happy to let Tivo have the extra margin and pay (somewhat overpriced) overnight shipping to get the box in what amounted to three days.

Now, I'll end up returning or refusing the box, which is going to cost me more money or more hassle or both. It will certainly be an additional burden on Tivo. Not cool.

Tivo chose a fullfillment house that clearly doesn't have the ability to handle a product launch. I can't fathom why there was no message on the phone lines regarding Series 3 orders or shipments the second someone realized they were in over their heads. 

The email was appreciated, but a PR disaster ("excessive orders"?), and now seems to be meaningless (I still haven't gotten a copy).

Many are clamoring for official word from Tivo employees - it would be nice, but I'd be surprised if we hear much more than we have already. Tivo is a publically traded company and I doubt they'll want to air dirty laundry in public. Maybe down the road we'll here "we've changed fullfillment companies", but who knows. If Tivo was working with the vendor up to the 12th to ensure everything was set and the vendor said, "yup, no problem", take it out on the vendor. If not, whoever was in charge at Tivo not only failed basic project management, but probably needs to fired or demoted.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm going to sum it up pretty quick:

Tivo, This is CRAP!

You need to explain the situation immediately.


----------



## mserabian (Sep 24, 2003)

Well I'm on the line with the contact number right now. The voice stated I have at least a 45 minute wait to talk with someone! I guess they've got quite a number of people concerned about where there shipment is.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> The email was appreciated, but a PR disaster ("excessive orders"?), and now seems to be meaningless (I still haven't gotten a copy).


Oh, I'm saving this email. It should go up on all the major tech blogs (engadget, CNET, etc). Looks like they had a pissed off CSR rep write that and no one proofed it , or if they did proof it, then that's truly how they feel, and it's very sad. I will make sure never to order from them again to avoid being "excessive."


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

"Your official hold time will be at least 35 minutes."

This is ridiculous. It's one thing to be overloaded with orders and to be in short supply. It's another to TAKE orders, promise delivery by a certain date, then promise ANOTHER ship date, and still have ZERO information. (Yes, I'm assuming that at the end of my 35 minute wait with Tivo CS, I will still have no info.)

I agree with everyone who expects a certain level of customer support when spending this amount of money. (Just had the exact opposite experience when ordering a new iMac from Apple - they underpromised and overdelivered every step of the way - shipping a few days ahead of schedule and basically sending an email with order #s, shipping contact info, etc.)

I'm not upset that my Tivo isn't here yet. I'm upset that they can't seem to even tell me when to expect it so someone can be home to accept delivery and prevent the box from being stolen off our front doorstep!

I am so jealous of whoever went to the Fry's here in Phoenix and got their S3! I was figuring if none of the Best Buys and Circuit Citys around here had them, neither would Fry's.

Oh, well, only 25 minutes to go to speak to a live agent who will no doubt have nothing new to tell me! Good times.

<Just got off the phone with CSR. She told me the unit shipped Friday, but when i asked for a shipping number, or even who was shipping it, she had no answers. She then put me on hold, and came back on and said my order HASN'T shipped and she has no idea when it will. Nice.">


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

My "friend" Isaac so graciously informed me that he did not even see an order on my account and couldn't find anything when giving him the order #. He thinks the database is messed up that's why they arent' showing. He said all orders we hopefully going out yesterday but it didn't happen. He said to "call back if I don't get it by the end of next week". Wow, this is extremely helpful. I paid for overnight shipping on an order from tuesday morning. How is this good service????

He seemed extrememly annoyed to have to take my call and didn't offer any apologies. I hope this genius isn't representative of all Tivo csr's. I may call back later today to see what lie they tell me next. 

I swear, if tivo doesn't find a way to make this up to their "VIP's" (possible free or highly discounted lifetime transfers), There will be much bad press and letters written to all media outlets.


----------



## mserabian (Sep 24, 2003)

Well - I'm done I found one in a Best Buy in Boston. I'm on my way to pick it up. I'll be refusing the order or returning it whenever it gets here.


----------



## ronfl (Oct 26, 2002)

Ordered mine from tivo*com on Wed. at 9am. No emails or any notifications from TiVo yet.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

ordered Tusday morning, no shipping notification this morning so I ran to Best Buy at 10 am. They said they had none, but ,woah, they had 2 sitting on the shelf so I nabbed one. Called to do the lifetime transfer, no problem. I will set it up now and report back. i will return the other if it ever ships


----------



## musicforme (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm not sure what options y'all are taking through the system, but I was on hold for less than 2 minutes.

I also spoke to Isaac. He said that it could be five days to ship from the time the order was placed. He said he didn't have any tracking information nor a way to cancel the order. He did confirm that a Tivo purchased at retail is able to receive the lifetime transfer.

He mentioned devices that aren't currently getting their updates will need to be escalated, but will get the transfer. Based on my phone number and e-mail address he was able to see that my Tivo is getting its updates.

I placed an order online at Best Buy since of the five in my area shows to have it in stock. I'll know in the next 45 minutes if they have it or not.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

tunnelengineer said:


> My "friend" Isaac so graciously informed me that he did not even see an order on my account and couldn't find anything when giving him the order #. He thinks the database is messed up that's why they arent' showing.


He probably didn't check the "other" database that has the Series 3 orders. When I gave them my order number, she checked the wrong database, and said "it shipped...your tracking # is xxxx"...which I looked up...and was delivered back on January 10th!


----------



## thezonie (Sep 14, 2006)

TheChadAZ said:


> I got an S3 at Fry's (Phoenix - the one on Thunderbird) on Thursday


I got my S3 from the same Fry's on Thursday, and I also ordered one from Tivo on Tuesday morning. I chose ground shipping, so I haven't even received the "delay" e-mail.

My question is this: If the S3 delivery doesn't require a signature, can you still sonehow "refuse delivery" if they just drop it on your front porch, ring the bell and run back to their truck? If it's delivered UPS, can I take it back to my local UPS store and "refuse delivery" that way? Or will I still have to pay for shipping?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

thezonie said:


> I got my S3 from the same Fry's on Thursday, and I also ordered one from Tivo on Tuesday morning. I chose ground shipping, so I haven't even received the "delay" e-mail.
> 
> My question is this: If the S3 delivery doesn't require a signature, can you still sonehow "refuse delivery" if they just drop it on your front porch, ring the bell and run back to their truck? If it's delivered UPS, can I take it back to my local UPS store and "refuse delivery" that way? Or will I still have to pay for shipping?


I'm not sure about that, but you could always leave a note for the driver. Kind of hard tho without a tracking number, and there is no guarantee the box will say "Tivo" anywhere on it (it might, it might not).

I would *think* you can take it back to the store, since YOU never accepted it, the driver just left it for you. But then again, I'm probably wrong by applying common sense to something involving a corporation.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Gerhard said:


> So, I'v been charged $850.00, but I've no indication that the unit had shipped, no update as to what the story is, and no one at Tivo knows what's going on either.


Have you actually been charged the $850? On my Visa it shows as authorized (maybe twice, but that might be a result of me putting the CCV wrong the 1st time), but it does not show the transaction as posted.

Troy


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

If it comes UPS, you should be able to take it back to UPS telling them you are refusing delivery.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's the weird thing: The TIVO charge was removed from my bank account. No tax, no Tivo, etc. I wonder if they cancelled my order all together. That certainly would make things easier for me since I have one already, but it's still interesting. Check your online bank accounts to see.


----------



## thezonie (Sep 14, 2006)

Gregor said:


> If it comes UPS, you should be able to take it back to UPS telling them you are refusing delivery.


Who knows ... With the speed at which they're getting things shipped they might very well be sending things Pony Express. 

Hopefully you can refuse delivery by returning a UPS-delivered package to a UPS Store and a FedEx-delivered package to a FedEx-Kinkos.


----------



## PsiNormal (Mar 23, 2003)

Interesting. I made my order on Tues at 10:00 AM EDT and I haven't had a charge or a hold placed on my credit card yet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So, time for another recap. The order form said that items ordered on Tuesday would be shipped by Thursday. We don't know if a single S3 has shipped yet. TiVo apparently doesn't know if a single S3 has shipped yet. A CSR says all the Tuesday orders were shipped on Thursday. A CSR says 1000 units shipped on Thursday. A CSR says units started shipping on Friday. A CSR says they haven't started shipping yet. Ergo, at least 3 out of 4 CSR reps are lying. There is still no way to know whether a particular customer's unit has shipped, how it was or will be shipped, and when it will arrive. A CSR says that signatures will not be required; therefore, assuming this one is telling the truth, if we want to make sure we get our S3 instead of having it stolen from our doorstep, we have to stay home until it arrives. Which, a CSR says, might be as much as a week. (If it's more than that, we should call them.)

May I humbly suggest that the executive at TiVo responsible for implementing this roll-out be fired?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So, time for another recap. The order form said that items ordered on Tuesday would be shipped by Thursday. We don't know if a single S3 has shipped yet. TiVo apparently doesn't know if a single S3 has shipped yet. A CSR says all the Tuesday orders were shipped on Thursday. A CSR says 1000 units shipped on Thursday. A CSR says units started shipping on Friday. A CSR says they haven't started shipping yet. Ergo, at least 3 out of 4 CSR reps are lying. There is still no way to know whether a particular customer's unit has shipped, how it was or will be shipped, and when it will arrive. A CSR says that signatures will not be required; therefore, assuming this one is telling the truth, if we want to make sure we get our S3 instead of having it stolen from our doorstep, we have to stay home until it arrives. Which, a CSR says, might be as much as a week. (If it's more than that, we should call them.)
> 
> May I humbly suggest that the executive at TiVo responsible for implementing this roll-out be fired?


That about sums it up, except that you forgot "if you call to ask about your order, you will get told it shiped yesterday. If you ask for a tracking number, they will come back and tell you it hasn't shipped yet."

(I've seen multiple variations of this one, including my own experience).


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

PsiNormal said:


> Interesting. I made my order on Tues at 10:00 AM EDT and I haven't had a charge or a hold placed on my credit card yet.


I ordered Tuesday at 9:09 AM EDT and the pre-auth went thru on my credit card.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

setup on this thing was a snap, of course my cablecard appt. isn't till Monday. Very nice so far, currently d/ling data


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Back about 2 months ago I ordered a DT off that MOPS deal and it shipped right out with all the tracking emails and so forth. So in general TiVo had a shipping procedure in place that worked.

Now it seems that they just said yea to any S3 order. They should have figured out a number of orders they could handle before Tuesday and tracked the number of orders closely and then at that number start tellng people either over the phone or on the web site that the stock was low or whatever and that the order would be a week or so to get shipped.


What has happened instead just plain sucks and is costing TiVo a lot of money and customer satisfaction. Someone did not have a good plan made to execute on this product release. If it was me I would be pulling out the cardboard boxes to pack my office stuff in.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

FYI: I did send a private message to TivoPony mentioning all of this and pointing out this thread.

I also mentioned that you only get one chance to make a good impression...


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

This may not be possible for everyone, but I always have things shipped to my work or my wife's work address. We don't want things sitting on the stoop either and if a sig is required somebody will sign for it.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

i submitted to engadget


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, it's getting worse now.

I received an email from TiVo on Thursday saying that my S3 would ship no later than Friday and I just called them (it's Saturday) to check on its status and it hasn't shipped yet. The rep said that some units might not get shipped for up to five days from the order date. TWC is coming on Tuesday to install the CableCARDs. The rep said that he agreed that the VIPs were not being treated fairly and that I could purchase the S3 from a retailer and transfer the lifetime agreement without any problems. I asked if there was any chance on the people who ordered through the VIP would get a break on the cost of the lifetime transfer and he said probably not, but that there has been a lot of discussion as to what to do regarding the issue of changing the lifetime transfer terms.

Ugh.

(Note - I posted this same reply in the VIP thread.)


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

I submitted a link to this thread and synopsis to to DLTV (Digital Life TV Podcast.) 

It will be good for other consumers if we can get some media to spead the word to avoid purchasing items directly from Tivo.com due to their inability to process, ship, and track orders in a timely or accurate manner, and failure to adhere to the shipping time frames which they have stated.

And before somebody posts it again, I know it is only a couple extra days, blah, blah, we should all just chill out, blah, blah, poor TiVo there so overwhelmed with excessive orders, etc, etc.


----------



## IdecideTV (Sep 16, 2006)

It is my first post! In my mind, we can create a software better than tivo does as a community! and being the first competitor to tivo instead of relying on TIVO!

I was following tivos offering since I got my own "*tivo series 2*" 2 yrs back. It is really amazing, no one can beat the tivo's usability feature. ( sony or panasonic or anyothers even microsoft) thats why we all love tivo, the problem I see by reading all the post is that, whoever is being a tivo member already, meaning using tivo already knows the value of tivo. Watch tv whenever and whatever you want! So when series 3 is announced or even before it is anounced tivo users were thinking about HD recording. But TIVO is infact late to offer HDTIVO and bad in shipping and satisfying their customer. So instead of complaining and relying on TIVO we should create some sort of open source linux based TIVO to beat tivo, it is not that hard. Bunch of 100 some active tivo software professional can create a tivo like open source software better than tivo. I know Myth TV out there but it is not good as TIVO softare

I am so frustrated, I ordered my TIVO "Series 3" Tuesday morning 10: 00 AM EST, but still I haven't got mine, just reading all the post to see whats happening! but it is too annoying!

thannks
Me

expecting your feedback.


----------



## ljg (Jan 23, 2003)

Just a freaking email update, we shipped, we didn't ship, we will ship, we can't ship something other than your unit will ship no later than Thursday and you will get an email confirmation than silence


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

montivette said:


> I submitted a link to this thread and synopsis to to DLTV (Digital Life TV Podcast.)
> 
> It will be good for other consumers if we can get some media to spead the word to avoid purchasing items directly from Tivo.com due to their inability to process, ship, and track orders in a timely or accurate manner, and failure to adhere to the shipping time frames which they have stated.
> 
> And before somebody posts it again, I know it is only a couple extra days, blah, blah, we should all just chill out, blah, blah, poor TiVo there so overwhelmed with excessive orders, etc, etc.


What the h*ll good does this do ANYONE?

Why would you want to deliberately bring bad press to Tivo?

:down: :down: :down:


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

I just spoke to a csr named Cal who told me that it SHOULD have shipped out Friday. I asked if there was a direct number or anyway to contact the shipping dept and he said the only way was through some sort of hierarchial email process that could currently take up to 4-5 days. Likely BS. 

SO apparantly the people who ship the Tivo units are locked in a basement somewhere with no phones. The only thing down there is some sort of conveyor belt that takes things up to the first floor. Is it possible that everyone in the shipping dept has died and no one knows yet?


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> What the h*ll good does this do ANYONE?
> 
> Why would you want to deliberately bring bad press to Tivo?
> 
> :down: :down: :down:


OMG. WHY? It makes Tivo have to fess up to their mistake. I would never let my friends drive drunk. Just like I would never let them order anything from TiVo.com


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

ljg said:


> Just a freaking email update, we shipped, we didn't ship, we will ship, we can't ship something other than your unit will ship no later than Thursday and you will get an email confirmation than silence


Maybe for $999 we would have all that.


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

laserguns said:


> I just spoke to a csr named Cal who told me that it SHOULD have shipped out Friday. I asked if there was a direct number or anyway to contact the shipping dept and he said the only way was through some sort of hierarchial email process that could currently take up to 4-5 days. Likely BS.
> 
> SO apparantly the people who ship the Tivo units are locked in a basement somewhere with no phones. The only thing down there is some sort of conveyor belt that takes things up to the first floor. Is it possible that everyone in the shipping dept has died and no one knows yet?


That was funny..thank you!!! Maybe the cable companies got together and sent a team of ninjas to take them out.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

bsather said:


> I ordered Tuesday at 9:09 AM EDT and the pre-auth went thru on my credit card.


I ordered around the same time and I also had pre-auth on my credit card. Still waiting for every thing else.I dont know if i shoud call? or wait.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

bsather said:


> That was funny..thank you!!! Maybe the cable companies got together and sent a team of ninjas to take them out.


possibly ninjas. or possibly SAMURAIS


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Gerhard said:


> I also mentioned that you only get one chance to make a good impression...


And presumably for almost everyone in this thread, that chance was long since used up and the impression made was a good one. After all, most everyone here has been a TiVo user for some time already.


----------



## Parkmad (Apr 8, 2003)

Ordered on Tuesday at 3:30 PST, received the e-mail on Thursday but nothing since.

Saw availability at my local BestBuy online this mornign and placed an order. Received the pickup notification now and will be heading over in a minute.  

Guess I will try to cancel or refuse delivery for the other one. I would have waited if I knew the order shipped yesterday, but I have Comcast coming next week and who knows when Tivo will ship.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ljg said:


> Just a freaking email update, we shipped, we didn't ship, we will ship, we can't ship something other than your unit will ship no later than Thursday and you will get an email confirmation than silence


Exactly. The complete lack of communication is what's truly appalling. It's as if TiVo just took the week off to celebrate, and nobody's trying to figure out what's going on & keep the phone reps informed. There's just this giant vacuum being filled with misinformation by phone reps--that is, lies, whether through malice or more likely ignorance. If somebody at TiVo would just give them information, then they wouldn't have to pass on the latest rumor sweeping through the phone room, which is what seems to be going on now.

Just appalling.


----------



## IdecideTV (Sep 16, 2006)

I am about 35 yrs old, but when it comes to TIVO I am like 3 yr old. I know in my inner heart that tivo series 3 is not going to be delivered until sometime next week with all the confusing status going on! Man, we have to do something to prevent TIVO being the monopoly in this field. It is not that hard, we can do it!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, TiVo is never likely to be a monopoly. The cablecos and satellite providers are using their own DVRs, which will likely have a much greater market share. Which is a shame, because TiVo's software is SO superior. 

It's just too bad that TiVo's inability to break into the software business (due, I suppose, both to the general consumer just not understanding that there's a difference, and the desire of the providers to make their own, cheap versions) has forced them into the hardare business, for which they do not seem well-suited.


----------



## IdecideTV (Sep 16, 2006)

Guys and girls me again!
WE just want to watch the TV content on our own time and also just skip the content we dont want to watch!

No big deal, we can create an open source TIVO like feature which could be better than TIVO than complaining about TIVO.. 

Hey, Sony, panasonic and other softare and hardware vendors, where are you,, cant you beat TIVO... shame on YOU..
'


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey guys - here is the start of press coverage on this:

http://www.gearlive.com/index.php/n...o-vip-customers-about-series3-orders-9161104/

Be sure to Digg here:
http://digg.com/tech_news/TiVo_Lies_To_Customers_About_Series3_Orders

And vote for this story on Netscape:
http://tech.netscape.com/story/2006/09/16/tivo-lies-to-customers-about-series3-orders/

People NEED to know about this.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

laserguns said:


> OMG. WHY? It makes Tivo have to fess up to their mistake. I would never let my friends drive drunk. Just like I would never let them order anything from TiVo.com


I'm sure Tivo will fess up to their mistake.

How does deliberately slamming Tivo help anything? All it will do is stop some people who otherwise would've purchase a Tivo box (either Series 2 or Series 3) from buying it. And I don't think the people who decide not to buy at tivo.com are just going to buy at retail - they won't buy at all.

Look at some of my other posts - I'm just as upset at how this has been handled and played out as anyone. But making this a big deal outside TCF or AVS and other similar sites is nothing but spiteful and harmful.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> What the h*ll good does this do ANYONE?
> 
> Why would you want to deliberately bring bad press to Tivo?
> 
> :down: :down: :down:


TiVo needs to learn the business term "net detractor."


----------



## ljg (Jan 23, 2003)

One word: accountability


Post something on their website, people have made appointments for installation and delivery, silence is reaaly unacceptable


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 14, 2003)

After 3 different and equally ridiculous answers from the 3 different CSO reps I spoke with the 3 times I called yesterday afternoon, I have come to the conclusion that my order probably hasn't shipped. Either no one at Tivo knows what is going on, or they are deliberately being vague and misleading (not sure if their CSO reps are lying on their own or are being directed to -- but it's definitely happening). So...screw them. I'm refusing the delivery whenever it decides to come.

Meanwhile, I picked up the last Series 3 on the shelf at the Best Buy in Nashua, NH. Going to try to use it with OTA until the cablecards are installed on Wednesday...


----------



## eisenb11 (Sep 6, 2006)

I picked one up at BB today. Even though my unit hasn't shipped Tivo is refusing to cancel the order claiming that it can't be cancelled if it's sitting in a warehouse waiting to be put on a truck.

They told me to refuse the shipment and they will credit everything back to my account.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm beginning to believe that no units have shipped at all. Perhaps they didn't arrive at the fulfillment house on Thursday as expected and now it's a game of jesus-christ-everyone-will-cancel-if-we-tell-them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just wish TiVo.com weren't the only game in town. But in this town, they are--if any local Best Buys got S3s, they're long gone by now.

Damn, I miss Richard "TiVolutionary" Bullwinkle...this would never have happened on his watch (the lack of communication, that is, not necessarily the shipping snafu).


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

SteveJ said:


> Meanwhile, I picked up the last Series 3 on the shelf at the Best Buy in Nashua, NH. Going to try to use it with OTA until the cablecards are installed on Wednesday...


You don't need to use OTA. It will work with Analogue cable and will tune into the digital channels. Mine has found about 400 digital channels that I can watch a lot of them as they are in the clear. You just cannot get any guide data etc for them until the cablecards make sense of them all. That said I've not recorded anything - I'm just enjoying the HD view


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

Ok,

So, I want to start my Tivo 3 rant by saying that I genuinely HATE Best Buy, and that Tivo is now fast climbing the [email protected]#! list.

....Even though I've been a loyal Tivo customer for 5 years, I can forsee the creation of a "TivoSucks" website.

Actuallys, that URL is taken, so I had to register "TivoSux." -grin-

Here is today's story:

As with everyone else I've been waiting for information on my Tivo3 order. Tivo has not seen fit to provide ANY updates or the order status. Furthermore, I get the 'ol multiple different stories when I call their customer service:

- They should all ship on Thurday (9/14)
- It shipped I just don't have a tracking number
- It hasn't shipped, maybe next week.

Like almost everyone else I have to have the cable company come out an install the cableCARDs for the Tivo3. As such, I gave it a week for the Tivo3 to arrive, and scheduled the cable company to come out. To insure the unit would arrive in time, I ordered it via overnight shipping.

When I realized that Tivo customer service was clueless, I opted to see if a Tivo 3 could be purchased locally...with the intention that I'd voice my disatisfaction with Tivo by refusing the package from Tivo whenever the new one arrived. (As other's are doing...)

So I go to Best Buy in Germantown, MD. I walk over to the shelf where the Tivo's are and see ONE TivoHD box.

Cool.

I pick it up and walk over to the register, and attempt to pay to for the Tivo3.

I'm asked for my phone number... I tell the kid he doesn't need it. He gives me some story, so I relent and give him my old phone number. My name then pops up but that isn't good enough, he now wants ALL of my contact information. INCLUDING MY ADDRESS, ETC...

I tell him asolutely not...and to get the manager. The manager comes over and can not tell me why they need the information, but that if I want to buy a Tivo3... I have to give my address and such to Best Buy. I consider using a phoney address, but they've already seen the other address info...

I tell him no. He tells me that's just too bad. I then tell "Brenndan" that I'd like to know his last name as well (so that I can address correspondence properly). He tells me that he will not give me his last name. (...but Best Buy wants mine!)

I basically mention that my attorney will have a field day with this, and EVERYTHING STOPS. The "manager" pulls the Tivo3 away from me (few inches), and then tells me that Best Buy will not sell me anything. He then writes down a 1-888 number with the menu commands for their corporate offices.

It appears that Best Buy has been sued a few times and that the managers have to memorize the phone number and the menu numbers.

Calling other stores turns out to be useless... It appears to be a fluke that the 1st Best Buy actually had one... and Circuit City will not have them in ANY of their stores (North East US) for about 2 weeks.

I'm pretty sure the practice of forcing customers to give you their address and such is illeagal in Maryland. I do remember some law that was passed in the last several years dealing with this...

*However, frankly, I really blame Tivo for the aggrevation I've been put through today.*

It's really not that difficult to coordinate a mass emailing indicating timeframes for orders and so on. ...and it would have been even less difficult to make sure that we all knew when ordering from them that could take a week or two for our orders to ship.

Right now, I'm really close to just diconnecting my Tivo2's and cancling my Tivo3 order...

So... I was this close...

(I'm sure some fo you will want to flame me... or call me childish, etc..etc....)


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> I'm sure Tivo will fess up to their mistake.
> 
> And I don't think the people who decide not to buy at tivo.com are just going to buy at retail - they won't buy at all.


Very likely to be true especially for someone who has never owned a TiVo and does not want to reward a website/company which is run like this one. And as such, they would have no sense of duty to not bash TiVo. Their entire experience with TiVo has been negative and a series of unkept promises. They may no longer have plans to ever buy a TiVo since this has occurred and their greatest wish is to see the company suffer and go under.


----------



## Parkmad (Apr 8, 2003)

Picked mine up from Bestbuy. The guy in the store said they received 2 today, the one I got and a floor model. On to the setup...


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> How does deliberately slamming Tivo help anything? All it will do is stop some people who otherwise would've purchase a Tivo box (either Series 2 or Series 3) from buying it. And I don't think the people who decide not to buy at tivo.com are just going to buy at retail - they won't buy at all.


You think that might be the agenda of all these newbies and one-post-wonders that are crawling out of the gutter and posting this constant crap? You think maybe they're trying to generate bad press for TiVo? Gosh no! Who ever would do such a thing? Everybody loves TiVo.

You know better.

The reality is that the VIP site said 48 hours to ship. So if you ordered Tuesday, it should have gone out Thursday. It didn't. TiVo sent you an email explaining and telling you that they would refund your shipping charge. Your box went out yesterday (or maybe today or tomorrow, it doesn't really matter) -- you'll get it Monday, maybe Tuesday. Is that perfection _incorporate_? No, it's just life.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

ChuckyBox said:


> Your box went out yesterday


No, it didn't.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316862



> (or maybe today or tomorrow, it doesn't really matter)


Yes, it does. Don't tell me what matters to me.


----------



## derekbill (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm in Albuquerque. I ordered an S3 on the 12th but have suffered the same lack of communication regarding my order that everyone else here has. So I went out shopping today. The Best Buys and Circuit Citys (two of each), and CompUSA have received none yet. I went to Ultimate Electronics as a last resort and...BEHOLD...they had one. I snapped it up. In my excitement I forgot to ask if they had any more. 

Then, on to Comcast where I'd been told over the phone that I could just come in and pick up a couple of card. At the Comcast office I was told they had no cards on site, that I had to have an installer come out. $25.00. Next Saturday the 23rd is the first available appointment, so I took it. In the meantime I'll work with OTA. CMOast doesn't have CBS or CW in HD here, so I'll be using the OTA alongside the cable anyway. I already have Comcast internet and it's crazy fast.

When (if) my ordered unit is delivered I'll refuse it, and if that doesn't work I'll ask to return it, and if that doesn't work I'll dispute the charge.

I've had TiVos since the year they came out, and have even seriously considered buying their stock. Needless to say, this experience is not making me feel like a happy customer or potential investor. The lack of communication is inexcusable.


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Well they never sent me any letter and I ordered my S3 on 9/12/2006 at 12:46:00 PM. I called yesterday because I hadn't received any shipping info and had a a nice chat with a very perky rep. She said my order had been processed. Nothing about shipping. Oh, well. I'm forced to wait on the HDTV I ordered as well so for now I'm not too upset. For now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just found one at Ultimate Electronics. Unfortunately, it's too late to talk to TiVo and "cancel my order" (i.e., get a note in my file that I'm refusing shipment), so I guess I'll have to wait until Monday.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

its pretty absurd that nobody has received shipping notices and its now Saturday night


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ... it's too late to talk to TiVo and "cancel my order" (i.e., get a note in my file that I'm refusing shipment), so I guess I'll have to wait until Monday.





tivoknucklehead said:


> its pretty absurd that nobody has received shipping notices and its now Saturday night


_Another Saturday night and I ain't got nobody 
I've got some money 'cause I just got paid 
Now, how I wish I had someone to talk to 
I'm in an awful way ..._


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I grabbed one at Best Buy but would love to cancel my order from tivo.com . i can't refuse a shipment to my office and now I'll have to return it and pay shipping


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

drew2k said:


> _Another Saturday night and I ain't got nobody
> I've got some money 'cause I just got paid
> Now, how I wish I had someone to talk to
> I'm in an awful way ..._


YOU JUST HATE AMERICA!!!


----------



## FireflyFan88 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd really love to know just how many orders it took in that first hour of availabilty to totally FUBAR their order process. I say the first hour because there have been several posts from people who placed orders in that first hour (myself included) that have yet to recieve anything. Given the web of BS, I can only assume nothing has shipped until I see a tracking number in my email or a package at my door.

I guess in some respects maybe it is good news that there is overwhelming demand but boy what a mess they are going to have sorting out returns while still trying to ship new orders.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> YOU JUST HATE AMERICA!!!


LOL!

(but I think I'll add a smiley to my earlier post to be safe!  )


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

This is one hilarious thread. 

-p( not playing the early adopter game this time)


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

Another sad point...the website is EXACTLY the same as it was Tuesday morning. It says nothing about backordering, and still claims that units will ship in 48 hours. Also, of course, the VIP page does not mention retail lifetime transfers either.

Something is ROYALLY screwed up here, folks.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

For those of you who are pissed at this whole fiasco, I recommend you personally write Tom Rogers (TiVo CEO) at [email protected].


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I still feel badly for you guys. I've been monitoring this thread to see if anyone got their shipments today (Saturday), but it looks like that never materialized.


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

Just emailed Tom Rogers - short and sweet:

If you don't know about this, you have to be the blindest CEO out there:

http://gearlive.com/index.php/news/article/tivo-lying-to-vip-customers-about-series3-orders-9161104

You have a giant mess on your hands, and don't seem to be taking ANY steps at all to fix them, instead resorting to having TiVo service reps lie to anyone who calls for support and answers.

Some way to treat your "VIPs"...


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

drusoicy said:


> Just emailed Tom Rogers - short and sweet:
> 
> If you don't know about this, you have to be the blindest CEO out there:
> 
> ...


Click the link and, if you have a digg account, digg it to death. Bad publicity may be the only thing that gets the process going at this point.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

They should have never used the phrase "excessive order volumes" in that "delay" email.

Haven't they ever heard of the more marketing-friendly term, "overwhelming response?"


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

raober said:


> [...] and still claims that units will ship in 48 hours.


That's probably 48 *business* hours.


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

dswallow said:


> That's probably 48 *business* hours.


OMG dswallow. With 48 business hours, we'll never see our Tivos. LOL


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got mine today from Outpost.com.....LOVE IT!!!! Watching and recording the Nebraska game tonight in HD....Did I say I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> For those of you who are pissed at this whole fiasco, I recommend you personally write Tom Rogers (TiVo CEO) at [email protected].


Already done. Expecting no results. I'm sure he already knows what's going on and would have done something already if he was going to do anything.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

We can also file complaints with the FTC, US Attorney General Office, as well as State Attorney General Offices. There is a law that requires companies to issue prompt refunds and accept cancellations when requested by purchasers when there is a shipping delay. TiVo is clearly in violation of this law:

*The Mail or Telephone Order Merchandise Rule*

Enforced by the FTC, this Rule covers merchandise you order by mail, telephone, computer and fax machine, and requires companies to have a reasonable basis for claiming they can ship an order within a certain period of time. The Rule was first enacted in October 1975 and amended as of March 1, 1994.

Ship Dates

By law a company should ship your order within the time stated in its ads. If no time is promised, the company should ship your order within 30 days.

The 30-day "clock" begins when the company receives a "properly completed order" which includes your name, address and payment (check, money order or authorization to charge an existing credit account  whether or not the account is debited at that time).

If the company doesn't promise a shipping time and you are applying for credit to pay for your purchase, the company has an additional 20 days (50 days total) to establish the account and ship the merchandise.

Delays

*If the company is unable to ship within the promised time, it must notify you by mail or telephone, give a revised shipping date and give you the option to cancel for a full refund.* The company also must give you some prepaid means to exercise the cancellation option, for example, a prepaid reply card or a toll-free 800 telephone number to call.

If you ignore the option notice, and the delay is 30 days or less, it's assumed that you accept the delay and are willing to wait for the merchandise.

If you do not respond and the delay is more than 30 days the order must be canceled by the 30th day of the delay period and a refund issued.

*If the company finds it cannot meet the revised shipping date, it must then again notify you by mail or telephone and give you a new shipping date or cancel your order and give you a refund.*

*The order will be canceled and a refund issued promptly unless you indicate by the revised shipping date that you are willing to wait.

If you do not respond at all to the second notice, it's assumed that you are not willing to wait, and a refund should be issued promptly.*

Refunds

If payment is made by check or money order, the company must issue you a refund within seven business days.

If you authorized a charge to a credit card account, the company must credit the account within one billing cycle not give credit toward a future purchase.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> We can also file complaints with the FTC, US Attorney General Office, as well as State Attorney General Offices. There is a law that requires companies to issue prompt refunds and accept cancellations when requested by purchasers when there is a shipping delay. TiVo is clearly in violation of this law:
> 
> *The Mail or Telephone Order Merchandise Rule*


Good find. I forwarded this to [email protected].


----------



## speedz (Jun 12, 2004)

Been waiting with the rest of you....
You all sound more impatient than my children...eek 
The only reason any of us spent $800 is because we know its superior to the cable crap we have now.
Remember all the "missing features" we WANT means more people need to be buying...not less.
Stop griping cause I want Tivo to end up with the cash and the quantity demand to get my incoming S3 some new features soon!


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> For those of you who are pissed at this whole fiasco, I recommend you personally write Tom Rogers (TiVo CEO) at [email protected].


My little message:

Tom,

As a Tivo owner and subscriber for 5 years, I have to say that Im fairly distraught by my attempted purchase of a Tivo Series 3.

I ordered a Tivo 3 early in the week and paid for overnight shipping. Thus far it appears that no one in customer service with your company has a clue as to the orders actual status. Furthermore, the fact that no communications indicating shipping status or a lack there of are being provided to that majority of loyal Tivo customers. It would be one thing if it were made clear that it could take a week for a new unit to ship during the purchasing process, but finding out after the fact is unacceptable.

The number of unhappy customers appears to be mounting, and after my experiences at Best Buy today Im seriously looking at Tivo alternatives.

[Best Buy demanded my home address and all my contact information during checkout. I refused to give it. They refused to sell me a Series 3 Tivo. They say that TIVO requires it, but can give no information as to why. As a publicly traded company they are required to comply with federal law and present me with their privacy policy showing that my information is not being disclosed to any third party, or provide me the right to opt out.]

My attempt to purchase a unit through Tivo has yielded nothing. You primary public source in the northeast refuses to sell me a Tivo [Best Buy, Germantown, MD].

One has got to wonder how many new Tivo customers are being driven away by what appear to be, on the surface, inept customer service representatives. If they are not inept, then someone else at Tivo is hanging them out to dry along with your, up until now, loyal customers.

You only get one chance to make a first impression with any new product launch, and you guys are probably blowing it

Sincerely,

Gerhard


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Gerhard said:


> Ok,
> 
> So, I want to start my Tivo 3 rant by saying that I genuinely HATE Best Buy, and that Tivo is now fast climbing the [email protected]#! list.


I'd talk to your lawyer friend anyway.

If you pay by credit card, the credit card company can ask you to verify your billing address, but that's about it.

BB has my address, since I'm enrolled in their rewards program.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> I'd talk to your lawyer friend anyway.
> 
> If you pay by credit card, the credit card company can ask you to verify your billing address, but that's about it.
> 
> BB has my address, since I'm enrolled in their rewards program.


We've got a lawyer on retainer... and for this it will not cost me a dime.

My wife pointed out that there is a very strong possibility that since Best Buy is publically traded, they are REQUIRED to present their privacy policy on demand, and allow customers to "opt out."

The way I see it right now... there is Al Queda, and Best Buy. ...and they both must be destroyed. -smile-


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Mine has shipped  and according to UPS it was on 09/15/2006


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> I'd talk to your lawyer friend anyway.
> 
> If you pay by credit card, the credit card company can ask you to verify your billing address, but that's about it.
> 
> BB has my address, since I'm enrolled in their rewards program.


That means I show them my picture ID driver's license... which I did attempt to do BTW.

My issue what that they demanded I provide them full contact information (phone numbers, etc...) to be put into their system.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

irkedpenguin said:


> Mine has shipped  and according to UPS it was on 09/15/2006


Yeah, when did you get this information?


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Yeah, when did you get this information?


Tivo sent a shipping email.

And it will be here Monday

Check the forum for the thread


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

I've received a shipping notice as well, status as follows:


```
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P, TX, US 09/16/2006  6:21 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P, TX, US 09/15/2006 10:08 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH, TX,           US 09/15/2006  9:45 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
FORT WORTH, TX,           US 09/15/2006  8:04 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
                          US 09/15/2006  2:50 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED[/FONT]
```
Estimated delivery is Monday, 9/18/06


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

I also received shipping information this evening:

ROCKFORD,
IL, US 09/16/2006 6:01 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/16/2006 1:08 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/15/2006 9:27 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 8:47 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
09/15/2006 8:12 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 09/14/2006 2:48 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Should be here Monday


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Still nothing here. 

Tues 9am overnight.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

me too, nothing yet and ordered tuesday morning at 10 AM EST with overnight delivery.


----------



## hammersfd (Sep 15, 2006)

Ordered Wed. Shipped Friday, will be here Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!

** Important TiVo® Store Shipping Information**

Great news ! Your TiVo® Store order was shipped on 09/16/2006. Depending on your 
choice of shipping methods, it may take four to six days for your order to 
arrive.

Want to know where your order is?

Your order may have shipped via UPS or USPS. 
Tracking #s: 1Z1X

If you have any questions about your shipment, please contact TiVO Customer 
Support at (877)367-8486.

Order Information 
:------------------------------------------------------------------

Order # ****** was shipped to
******
** **** **
LYNN , MA , 01905

Shipped Date: 09/16/2006
Ship Method: U5 / UPS-Ground


Package Progress 
Location Date Local Time Description 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/16/2006 4:31 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/14/2006 9:20 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/14/2006 9:00 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/14/2006 7:44 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 09/14/2006 9:31 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Someone I know is filing a lawsuit against TiVo for "deceptive marketing and business practices" as well as refusing to cancel orders. Her intention is to turn this into a class action lawsuit.


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

Put my name in the hat.

Emotional Distress for having to wait on my Tivo.


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

Anyone have a clue what Tivo uses for a reference number on their UPS orders? I was one who didn't receive the "sent" noticed, but was told by the CSR that it shipped. So I'm hoping that I'm one who didn't' get the notice but WILL get the shipment. Since I don't have the tracking number, I was hoping to track by reference. I tried the order number to no avail.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

geekmedic said:


> Someone I know is filing a lawsuit against TiVo for "deceptive marketing and business practices" as well as refusing to cancel orders. Her intention is to turn this into a class action lawsuit.


I'm sure there's a 12-step program she can join to cure that.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> Someone I know is filing a lawsuit against TiVo for "deceptive marketing and business practices" as well as refusing to cancel orders. Her intention is to turn this into a class action lawsuit.


If they win, the lawyers will end up making enough to buy each of them a new yacht while class members will get a coupon good for three free months of tivo service.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

sommerfeld said:


> [...] while class members will get a coupon good for three free months of tivo service.


Three free months of TiVo service when you prepay for 24 months.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Complaints can be filed with the Federal Trade Commission by following this link: https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/dod/wsolcq$.startup?Z_ORG_CODE=PU01


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> Um, my friend is the attorney. So, yes, she will gain a lot from this. Seize the opportunity, eh?


You're right - I was prevented from getting a Tivo when I originally thought, and then they had the GALL to REFUND the money I paid for shipping. I'm sure those 2 or 3 days that we'll have to wait before getting the boxes will be worth billions for some %#[email protected]# attorney...

Seriously, I wouldn't count on "your friend" gaining "a lot" from this. This isn't some multi-billion dollar wrongful death lawsuit. It's a "I didn't get my piece of electronic gear when I wanted it" lawsuit.

FYI - I'm one of the people affected, and I still feel this way.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

A class action suit against a company whose errors appear to have been solved (more or less) within a week of release? And as far as not being able to cancel? Go to just about any online retailer. There will be a disclaimer that once the order reaches a certain stage (usually packed and ready to ship, ie in the warehouse) the order cannot be cancelled. Who owns this warehouse? Unlikely it's TiVo. most likely it is a fullfillment warehouse they contracted with and they are the ones who royally screwed up. 

Man, I cannot wait until all of you actually get your boxes one way or the other so we can move on to more meaningful topics like "Why do my sound effects not work?" or "No Satellite!!???"...Oh, wait, never mind. I understand you are frustrated, but this one is over the top. A lawsuit. Cripes.


----------



## ingenue007 (Aug 23, 2005)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Tivo Didnt Put My Apt Number On The Shipping.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

ingenue007 said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Tivo Didnt Put My Apt Number On The Shipping.


Join the club..did they at least get the city correct? They pulled the city from my "Manage My account" info, which is old!


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

fergiej said:


> Go to just about any online retailer. There will be a disclaimer that once the order reaches a certain stage (usually packed and ready to ship, ie in the warehouse) the order cannot be cancelled. Who owns this warehouse? Unlikely it's TiVo. most likely it is a fullfillment warehouse they contracted with and they are the ones who royally screwed up.
> .


Funny - most other retailers allow you to cancel if you are on "back order" - which is the latest "info" from Tivo this morning - now, I don't know if it is actually true, but you have to admit, it certainly doesn't sound like shipping is imminent.


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

> Someone I know is filing a lawsuit against TiVo for "deceptive marketing and business practices" as well as refusing to cancel orders. Her intention is to turn this into a class action lawsuit.


Seriously, this is a bad idea. It's less than a week after the order site went live. For all practical purposes there are no damages, especially if TIVO gets their act together (and they seem to be making some progress) and refunds people's shipping costs.

Supposedly the early adopters are big supporters of TIVO. Now granted everyone has a total right to be unhappy with how the rollout was handled, but there is a differnce between being unhappy and seeing if TIVO is going to step up to the plate and try to do something to make their customers happy and filing a class action lawsuit.

A lawsuit will accomplish the following:

1. Get them bad press and discourage potential customers (why would you want to do this, we should want TIVO to succeed)
2. depress the stock price potentially
3. make it difficult for TIVO to get or retain financing (most likely a lawsuit would put them in default under any current fiancing arrangements (I have no idea if they have any)
4. cost TIVO money to defend the suit (which is less cash to go to development and the battle with the cablecard people)
5. make the lawyers money and most likely result in those very few people who actually join the class getting something with a monetary value of less than $100.
6. result in any actual jury *laughing* at these overpriveledged morons who are suing because they didnt' get their overpriced electronic equipment in less than 7 days.


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

Lisa898 said:


> Seriously, this is a bad idea. It's less than a week after the order site went live. For all practical purposes there are no damages, especially if TIVO gets their act together (and they seem to be making some progress) and refunds people's shipping costs.


Actually, there are laws on the book which cover the options a company MUST provide when they cannot make shipment as promised; one of those LEGALLY MANDATED options is the ability to cancel the order. TiVo is unable or unwilling to cancel orders for those who request it, which is a violation of the law.

I'm a huge TiVo fan, but even TiVo should be held accountable if they break the law. It will be a significant cost to TiVo only if they choose to fight the suit; if they aren't reasonable enough to realize that their practices were woefully short of what was legally required, then why should I trust them to keep to their stated privacy policy? Privacy policies don't have the force of law to ensure TiVo's self-compliance.


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

Of course now that legal action is being brought to the table we have pretty much guaranteed that those like TivoPony won't be able to respond to our concerns. Thanks!


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

The thing is, most people here don't want a lawsuit - they just want an S3, or failing that, a straight answer. It's the failure to provide the latter that is really pissing people off. Online retailing has improved a lot in the last 6 or so years - and people have come to expect a certain level of service. Most of the people here are hard-core Tivo fans, and they are upset that the company they like has been lying to them for the last 5 days. I think people are more understanding of a systems crash (hey, stuff happens) than they are of a constantly shifting story and a trickle of information. Nothing spreads paranioa and fear like an information vacuum - something has to fill it, right?

Right now I am disgusted with the Tivo sales and delivery folks (and their contractors) - but I still think that the designers, coders et al produce a fine product that I want to continue to enjoy. I am also pissed that any action (ie FTC) in regards to this shoddy roll-out will ultimately hurt the larger company and possibly impair their ability to produce and refine the products we like.

I guess I've learned a lesson - let people do what they do best. I'll let Tivo develop the product and I'll buy hardware from real retailers. As long as Tivo takes back the unit (if it ever ships) at no cost to me, I'll be willing to call it a day. I'll still buy services from Tivo - but never again hardware.


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

> Actually, there are laws on the book which cover the options a company MUST provide when they cannot make shipment as promised;


Yes, but (a) I don't recall seeing any promises about when it would be shipped on the website (eg with in a certain number of days) and (b) most of my points against the lawsuit weren't legal points they were of the "step back from the keyboard and take a deep breath" kind of points.

I'm just not sure I see the point of filing a class action suit that will essentially hurt TIVO even more than this fiasco has already hurt them considering that (a) we love TIVO so much we wanted one in the first three days and (b) as opposed to adressing problems, it seems to be about extracting a pound of flesh.

Clearly their order/shipment computer systems are FUBAR. They probably couldn't cancel the orders even if they wanted to because they can't even figure out what the orders are.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

Canoehead said:


> The thing is, most people here don't want a lawsuit - they just want an S3, or failing that, a straight answer. It's the failure to provide the latter that is really pissing people off. Online retailing has improved a lot in the last 6 or so years - and people have come to expect a certain level of service. Most of the people here are hard-core Tivo fans, and they are upset that the company they like has been lying to them for the last 5 days. I think people are more understanding of a systems crash (hey, stuff happens) than they are of a constantly shifting story and a trickle of information. Nothing spreads paranioa and fear like an information vacuum - something has to fill it, right?
> 
> Right now I am disgusted with the Tivo sales and delivery folks (and their contractors) - but I still think that the designers, coders et al produce a fine product that I want to continue to enjoy. I am also pissed that any action (ie FTC) in regards to this shoddy roll-out will ultimately hurt the larger company and possibly impair their ability to produce and refine the products we like.
> 
> I guess I've learned a lesson - let people do what they do best. I'll let Tivo develop the product and I'll buy hardware from real retailers. As long as Tivo takes back the unit (if it ever ships) at no cost to me, I'll be willing to call it a day. I'll still buy services from Tivo - but never again hardware.


I agree with 100% of everything you just said.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

Lisa898 said:


> I don't recall seeing any promises about when it would be shipped on the website (eg with in a certain number of days)


When I ordered, it said "ship within 1-2 days".


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

laserguns said:


> I agree with 100% of everything you just said.


Double Amen to that, I have a S3 from Best Buy sitting in my family room now waiting to be unboxed once I figure out what is going on with the one I orderd from Tivo.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Lisa898 said:


> I don't recall seeing any promises about when it would be shipped on the website (eg with in a certain number of days)


I'm not one for filing a lawsuit over this, but the site did (and still does) say "Ships in 48 hours." There are people that ordered BEFORE me, and appear to be on backorder. Mine was about 75 hours to ship.


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

> > I don't recall seeing any promises about when it would be shipped on the website (eg with in a certain number of days)
> 
> 
> When I ordered, it said "ship within 1-2 days".


My bad. Regardless, I still think a lawsuit is going to hurt everyone in the long run.

I haven't looked up the citations you provided, but it's not like this is a pattern with Tivo or intentional (so far as it appears at this point). People aren't happy, I get that. People have a right to be angry and expect Tivo to do something about it. I truly hope Tivo does do something about it and takes practical steps to make sure this kind of thing doesnt' happen again. However, I think a lawsuit at this point is an over reaction.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

amjustice said:


> Double Amen to that, I have a S3 from Best Buy sitting in my family room now waiting to be unboxed once I figure out what is going on with the one I orderd from Tivo.


I'm sorry, but this sounds strange. You had to have one so bad that you went to BB and bought a SECOND one and yet you aren't going to open it until the tivo.com order shows up and you figure out what to do with that one? YOu have to admit, it sounds strange.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm trying hard not to cry.

I ordered mine Tuesday at 5pm. As of now, still no email saying it has shipped (I never got the email about the shipping delay either). And every time I call and ask someone, I get a completely different story from the rep. I'm thinking there is some contest in the call center to see who can come up with the most creative story around what went wrong. 

No rep can tell me if it shipped for sure already, other than the "most orders were shipped Friday" line. 

I'm going to be patient and wait another day to see if I get the confirmation. I'd go to BestBuy if the one where I lived actually had the S3 in stock. I understand that the distribution issue wasn't anticipated by TiVo and they are doing the best they can, but I must admit that the fact that it's been 6 days and no email isn't really acceptable. 

Funny thing is that my S2 died three weeks ago, and I ordered a replacement right away. That hasn't been shipped, and I haven't received an email either. Of course, I don't want that one anymore since I'm thinking someday I might actually receive an S3. 

I think TiVo is just trying to show me how pathetic my life is without them. That's what I guess TiVo calls "VIP treatment."


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I ordered mine on Tuesday 9/12 with standard shipping.
Then I got another Order Confirmation on 9/17, so it looks like it took 5 days to charge me for it.

I have called twice. Customer support says they cannot track the shipment but the TiVo store can. I called the TiVo store and they said they cannot track the shipment would I like to talk to customer support.

Then I was told they are updating the computer so I should get a confirmation today.

I believe they call this the run-around.

TiVo should upgrade all standard shipping to 2-day, then I might not ***** as much  

- Rich


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

Lisa898 said:


> Yes, but (a) I don't recall seeing any promises about when it would be shipped on the website (eg with in a certain number of days) and (b) most of my points against the lawsuit weren't legal points they were of the "step back from the keyboard and take a deep breath" kind of points.
> 
> I'm just not sure I see the point of filing a class action suit that will essentially hurt TIVO even more...


At the bottom of the VIP page it states (and as of right now, still states) "ships in 48 hours." As soon as TiVo sent e-mails informing us of an availability delay (which was on Thursday), I believe they were required to accept cancellations, based on my understanding of the law. How many people have you seen posting that TiVo couldn't take the cancellation and are instead telling people to refuse delivery?

Personally I'd rather TiVo not be the subject of a lawsuit, but no company should treat their customers like mushrooms: they're keeping us in the dark and what little information they give us turns out to be crap. If it takes a lawsuit to get TiVo to tell the truth, then so be it.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

RoanokeHokie said:


> At the bottom of the VIP page it states (and as of right now, still states) "ships in 48 hours." As soon as TiVo sent e-mails informing us of an availability delay (which was on Thursday), I believe they were required to accept cancellations, based on my understanding of the law. How many people have you seen posting that TiVo couldn't take the cancellation and are instead telling people to refuse delivery?
> 
> Personally I'd rather TiVo not be the subject of a lawsuit, but no company should treat their customers like mushrooms: they're keeping us in the dark and what little information they give us turns out to be crap. If it takes a lawsuit to get TiVo to tell the truth, then so be it.


See my posts about how to file a complaint with the FTC. As I understand it, refusing to cancel an order when there is a delay in shipment is a clear violation of federal law.


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

RoanokeHokie said:


> At the bottom of the VIP page it states (and as of right now, still states) "ships in 48 hours." As soon as TiVo sent e-mails informing us of an availability delay (which was on Thursday), I believe they were required to accept cancellations, based on my understanding of the law. How many people have you seen posting that TiVo couldn't take the cancellation and are instead telling people to refuse delivery?
> 
> Personally I'd rather TiVo not be the subject of a lawsuit, but no company should treat their customers like mushrooms: they're keeping us in the dark and what little information they give us turns out to be crap. If it takes a lawsuit to get TiVo to tell the truth, then so be it.


Yes, I already acknowledged I was totally wrong on that point re stating a time for delivery. I suspect that the system is so FUBAR they can't cancel the orders. Telling people is refuse delivery is probably their only alternative.

Look, everyone is *****ing and moaning (justifiably) that their biggest issue is that TIVO is lying to them and putting out wrong information. So, now that they are (probably) telling the truth, that they can't cancel the orders, everyone wants to penalize them for that? It seems to me that telling people to refuse delivery is a reasonable alternative given the situation. (Assuming the situation is that the computers went down and they probably literally can't cancel the orders, which from anecdotal evidence appears to be true).

How would everone feel if Tivo said "sure, I'll cancel your order" and then come to find out a day or so later that it didn't work? I think Tivo would be in even deeper problems then, because they would have charged people for an order they said was cancelled.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

RoanokeHokie said:


> At the bottom of the VIP page it states (and as of right now, still states) "ships in 48 hours." As soon as TiVo sent e-mails informing us of an availability delay (which was on Thursday), I believe they were required to accept cancellations, based on my understanding of the law. How many people have you seen posting that TiVo couldn't take the cancellation and are instead telling people to refuse delivery?
> 
> Personally I'd rather TiVo not be the subject of a lawsuit, but no company should treat their customers like mushrooms: they're keeping us in the dark and what little information they give us turns out to be crap. If it takes a lawsuit to get TiVo to tell the truth, then so be it.


While I too hate for the target so such things to be TiVo, this experience is unacceptable for e-commerce in 2006.

What if this ordering nightmare had occurred with Amazon, BB, CC or any major e-tailer? I don't think people would be so quick to defend...

For those of us caught without shipping confirmations, and getting the complete runaround from Customer Support, we have ~$900 held hostage becasue we are unable to cancel our orders.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Lisa898 said:


> Look, everyone is *****ing and moaning (justifiably) that their biggest issue is that TIVO is lying to them and putting out wrong information. So, now that they are (probably) telling the truth, that they can't cancel the orders, everyone wants to penalize them for that? It seems to me that telling people to refuse delivery is a reasonable alternative given the situation. (Assuming the situation is that the computers went down and they probably literally can't cancel the orders, which from anecdotal evidence appears to be true).


The TiVo website reads:



> *TiVo Packages (combined sales of Box and Service)*
> TiVo offers a 30-day money-back guarantee for TiVo Packages as described herein. Only initial activations of TiVo Packages are eligible for this offer. Service renewals, TiVo Package payment plan changes, and hardware replacements and upgrades are not eligible for this offer. You may cancel your TiVo Package within 30 days of activation (which is typically your order shipment date) and return the DVR to TiVo for any reason for a full refund. If you cancel your TiVo Package within the first 30 days under this offer, you are exempt from your TiVo Package commitment. No early termination fee will be applied in that event. However, if you fail to return your DVR received as part of your TiVo Package within 15 days of your cancellation date, you will be charged the full retail value of the DVR, including applicable taxes. For details about how to return your DVR, please call 1-877-367-8486.
> 
> Returned DVRs must include all original components, literature, warranties and packaging in the same saleable condition in which it was received. Refunds for returns will cover product amount and any sales taxes charged. Refunds will not be made for any shipping and handling charges. Returns not meeting these requirements may be subject to a restocking fee equaling 15% of the retail value of the DVR (not including taxes). Damaged merchandise, cosmetically or otherwise, is subject to an increased restocking fee on a case-by-case basis. If an order has shipped, it is the purchaser's responsibility to accept the shipment and return the order per our Return Policy. *Orders that are refused at the designated shipping address may incur a 15% restocking fee. *


So, here is where it can go either way. If you refuse shipment, you very well may incur a 15% restocking fee (as I was told by a customer service representative). Now, does the purchase of a Series 3 unit constitute an upgrade? That's anyone's guess. The customer service representative I spoke with could not tell me if there would be a restocking fee or not if I returned the unit with an RMA. Go figure.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

Lisa898 said:


> How would everone feel if Tivo said "sure, I'll cancel your order" and then come to find out a day or so later that it didn't work? I think Tivo would be in even deeper problems then, because they would have charged people for an order they said was cancelled.


These are all issues that should've been solved prior to launch. If every e-tailer ran their business like this, Amazon would not have the status it does, and NO-ONE would shop online due to the hassle. Unfortunately there is no end in sight to this fiasco for some of us.


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

> So, here is where it can go either way. If you refuse shipment, you very well may incur a 15% restocking fee (as I was told by a customer service representative). Now, does the purchase of a Series 3 unit constitute an upgrade? That's anyone's guess. The customer service representative I spoke with could not tell me if there would be a restocking fee or not if I returned the unit with an RMA. Go figure.


If they charged the 15% restocking fee after telling people to refuse the order, then yes, they should be liable to refund that 15% restocking fee. However, after spending a significant portion of yesterday and today reading the posts here, I have only seen 1 post that I recall where the CSR told the customer that they would be charged the restocking fee.

It is Monday. The posts and weird double confirmation emails didn't start getting really furious in here until Friday ish for the most part. Tivo is probably still trying to assess the damage.

I hope they will do the right thing and not charge those restocking fees and waive shipment charges for everyone.



> These are all issues that should've been solved prior to launch. If every e-tailer ran their business like this, Amazon would not have the status it does, and NO-ONE would shop online due to the hassle. Unfortunately there is no end in sight to this fiasco for some of us.


I agree that e-retailers can't run their business like this. Which is why I won't order direct from Tivo again. I still dont' think a lawsuit is the right remedy however.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Lisa898 said:


> I hope they will do the right thing and not charge those restocking fees and waive shipment charges for everyone.


In my opinion, that would be insufficient to repair the damage this debacle has caused.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

Lisa898 said:


> It is Monday. The posts and weird double confirmation emails didn't start getting really furious in here until Friday ish for the most part. Tivo is probably still trying to assess the damage.
> 
> I hope they will do the right thing and not charge those restocking fees and waive shipment charges for everyone.


I too hope it will all work out in the end, but as you stated, whatever happened last week is not fixed.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

Lisa898 said:


> I agree that e-retailers can't run their business like this. Which is why I won't order direct from Tivo again. I still dont' think a lawsuit is the right remedy however.


What is the correct remedy? When they informed us of the delay and refused to cancel orders, they violated federal law.

If you get caught speeding, does the ticket get dismissed because you apologize?


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

Lisa898 said:


> Look, everyone is *****ing and moaning (justifiably) that their biggest issue is that TIVO is lying to them and putting out wrong information. So, now that they are (probably) telling the truth, that they can't cancel the orders, everyone wants to penalize them for that? It seems to me that telling people to refuse delivery is a reasonable alternative given the situation. (Assuming the situation is that the computers went down and they probably literally can't cancel the orders, which from anecdotal evidence appears to be true).


There are many things that we can hold TiVo responsible for, and then tere are things that we can't. Right now, I think people who want to cancel should hold TiVo accountable for their inability to do so. I expect that that there will be people who refuse delivery as instructed by a CSR that TiVo will try to stick with the 15% restocking fee from their terms & conditions. Given everything that's happened to this point, why should anyone trust answers that come from a CSR?


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

etsolow said:


> In my opinion, that would be insufficient to repair the damage this debacle has caused.


I'm not saying that's all they should do. I have no idea what they should do other than do something to make it right. The only other thing I can think of is free rollover of lifetime account (waiving the $200) for those who ordered Tuesday and dont' have machines yet? A month or two of free service wont' do anyone any good if they are rolling over a lifetime account (which I'm assuming is why most of us went with the VIP offer and ordered from Tivo).

Do you have other suggestions?



> What is the correct remedy? When they informed us of the delay and refused to cancel orders, they violated federal law.


Maybe the did and maybe they didn't, I haven't read the law, so I don't know, but let's see what remedy they offer before people jump into filing class action lawsuits.



> If you get caught speeding, does the ticket get dismissed because you apologize?


I understand your point, but bad example, because yes, I've had cops let me off with a warning when I apologize.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

amen


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

now Monday afternoon 3:30 pm, no tracking number, it did not show up today, this morning got erroneous 2nd email that switched billing and shipping addresses. I ordered Tuesday at 11:30 a.m with next day air. Of course I tired to cancel Saturday but Tivo wouldn't let me.


On Saturday I found one at Best Buy, and now my cable company (Bright House- Orlando ) cancelled by appt I had for today and is refusing to give me cablecards


absolute, total fiasco



edit: 3 hours after cancelling my cablecard appt they just called to confirm it. Either my *****ing worked or I will have a Charlie Brown moment when Lucy pulls the football back.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Charter just showed up to install my CableCARDs... and I don't even have a shipping notice yet! Funny... or not.


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

Phew, I'm glad tivo didn't forget about me. I had not received any email since the "will ship by friday" email.. I feel better now that I finally got my 2nd, and incorrect order confirmation like everybody else.. </sarcasm>


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

RCflier said:


> Phew, I'm glad tivo didn't forget about me. I had not received any email since the "will ship by friday" email.. I feel better now that I finally got my 2nd, and incorrect order confirmation like everybody else.. </sarcasm>


Right there with you, I called the order dept and they said those emails were bogus and your origional shipping info should still go through on the order. We will see what actually happens though.


----------



## stekson (Oct 26, 2004)

well i've had my tracking number and after thinking that i'd be getting it today all day, just came up rescheduled for tomorrow... boo.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

RoanokeHokie said:


> At the bottom of the VIP page it states (and as of right now, still states) "ships in 48 hours." As soon as TiVo sent e-mails informing us of an availability delay (which was on Thursday), I believe they were required to accept cancellations, based on my understanding of the law. How many people have you seen posting that TiVo couldn't take the cancellation and are instead telling people to refuse delivery?
> 
> Personally I'd rather TiVo not be the subject of a lawsuit, but no company should treat their customers like mushrooms: they're keeping us in the dark and what little information they give us turns out to be crap. If it takes a lawsuit to get TiVo to tell the truth, then so be it.


from the tivo.com/vip webpage

"Once your new box arrives within 7-10 days*,"

"*Ships in 48 hours."

Since the S3 was released on Tuesday, September 12th, that would mean (if you ordered on Tuesday, September 12th) delivery "within":

Tuesday, September 19th to Friday, September 22nd (if you assume that it means "within" 7-10 calendar days).

-or-

Thursday, September 21st to Tuesday, September 26th (if you assume that it means "within" 7-10 business days).

Wow, it is only four business days since the S3 was released, and people were already complaining one, two, and three business days after it was released.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Highly unlikely my S3 ordered Tue 9/[email protected]:52 EDT will be delivered today at the ship-to address. 
UPS came by this morning to drop off a new optical cable and I asked if there any chance for another UPS delivery today, he said no. Now I have to wait out the day to see if it's delivered to my manage account address (my parents' house), of course that means waiting till 7pm.

Troy
p.s. got the order confirmation (1 only) and the shipping delayed message. No shipping confirmation, and the hold's on my credit card dropped off on Sunday.

Edit: spoke too soon. Just got the 2nd order confirmation. Sales tax changed from 7.75% to 8.25%, order summary is split out (dvr & transfer instructions). And the billing/shipping address changed to the manage account values (with an extra Sacramento thrown in). And new order date of "09/14/2006 / 15:26:10"


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Tivo is now telling people the S3 is backordered. Yet many people who ordered online, found they could purchase the unit from a local retailer and have a new machine much faster. It's a known fact that Tivo will not allow people to cancel their even before their orders are shipped. Instead Tivo tells people to "refuse" the delivery. Meanwhile many customers on the backordered list still have no Tivos. If the refused orders could have been canceled, that would have meant more deliveries for people on the backordered list.


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

bilbo said:


> Wow, it is only four business days since the S3 was released, and people were already complaining one, two, and three business days after it was released.


Ships in 48 hours, or 2 days. Includes "free ground shipping", which takes 4 to 6 BUSINESS days. In the end, that's 8-10 calendar days, which is what the big text promised.

But many of us opted for 1 Day or 2 Day shipping. And that footnote said "Ships in 48 hours." Since I chose 1 Day, I feel it was reasonable to expect that the TiVo would have been delivered Friday. I'm hoping that my shipping notice just got lost, and that it really will be delivered today. I'm expecting, though, that TiVoPony is part of the confusion at Tivo and that not all units ordered last Tueday were shipped by Friday. Because, in the end, it's the absence of correct information that is the most aggravating for me.


----------



## ljg (Jan 23, 2003)

Order arrived at my office, the shipping address provided to Tivo.com was my home. The office street address was correct but city address and zip code was for my home.................

I don't know how it made it here, sending it back however, I placed an order at Best buy


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

ljg said:


> Order arrived at my office, the shipping address provided to Tivo.com was my home. The office street address was correct but city address and zip code was for my home.................
> 
> I don't know how it made it here, sending it back however, I placed an order at Best buy


That is so beyond ridiculous. How many different ways could they screw up a single order? I think they are approaching the maximum theoretically possible!


----------



## ljg (Jan 23, 2003)

Packing slip states:

Return policy and Procedures

If for any reason you are not completely satisfied with your merchandise, you may return for a refund within 30 days of receipt of your order just call Tivo Customer support at 1-877-367-8468


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Well I just got my "second" order confirmation receipt that says I ordered on the 14th when I really ordered on the 12th.

I can't wait to see when it actually ships.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

cap said:


> Well I just got my "second" order confirmation receipt that says I ordered on the 14th when I really ordered on the 12th.
> 
> I can't wait to see when it actually ships.


Same here. Got the email 10 minutes ago. Guess what? WhenIf it shows up at the door, "DENIED at the door". Have a nice day.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

cap said:


> Well I just got my "second" order confirmation receipt that says I ordered on the 14th when I really ordered on the 12th.
> 
> I can't wait to see when it actually ships.


The same thing happened to me. When I called CS they were able to tell me that my credit card was charged (not just a hold placed) for the shipping charges on 9/15, so in all likelihood it shipped on 9/15 as well. We shall see when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

SystemJinx said:


> Tivo is now telling people the S3 is backordered.


I talked to a support supervisor today. When pressed for a complete account of what TiVo Corporate is telling them, it turns out that they have been told exactly as much as Pony has told us. Everything else they tell us is unofficial speculation and makey-up on their part.

*What they actually know officially, from TiVo Corportate, is that supposedly everything shipped on Friday (false, since we know from the few tracking numbers that some shipped Saturday) and that they should be here Monday or Tuesday. THAT'S ALL THEY HAVE BEEN TOLD.*

If they can't give you a tracking number, then you already know as much as can be known by anyone outside of corporate. And corporate won't talk to customers.

The supervisor agreed with me that this is a really awful way to launch a flagship product.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

This is such a fiasco it is funny. Ordered on Tuesday (12th) in the morning, and I just got 10 minutes ago, a second order confirmation claiming I ordered on the 14th.

I called TiVo and they claim they shipped my TiVo TODAY not Friday?! Was TiVoPony mistaken when he said that all Tuesday orders where shipped by Friday??

This is ridiculous. How many times am I going to reschedule my cable company's visit?  

I am a very patient person, but after 1 day shy of a week, not to know the status of one's order is beyond comprehension for a high-tech company in this day and age. :down: 

- Sepia


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

I, too, recently received a second order confirmation. My contact history is now as follows:

Original order confirmation: 9/12 10:17am PST (order date 9/12 1:16:00 PM)
"Important Information": 9/14 6:21pm PST
"New" order confirmation: 9/18 12:56pm PST (order date changed to 9/14 15:31:15)

Both the original confirmation and the new confirmation have the same order number, 3761XX.

Why does it feel like I'm just getting the run-around? Am I not VIP enough for my unit?


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe their system was upgraded to the latest software version and they are experiencing the same slowdown as my tivo2.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I will be interested to hear if any of you will be charged the restocking fee for refusing delivery.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

timckelley said:


> I will be interested to hear if any of you will be charged the restocking fee for refusing delivery.


 So will the Federal Trade Commission after numerous purchasers have been told they cannot cancel their order and that they will not be charged a restocking fee for refusing delivery.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

RoanokeHokie said:


> I, too, recently received a second order confirmation. My contact history is now as follows:
> 
> Original order confirmation: 9/12 10:17am PST (order date 9/12 1:16:00 PM)
> "Important Information": 9/14 6:21pm PST
> ...


WE ordered at the same time Ialso got a second order confrimation it says Iordered on 9.14.06 when I ordered on 9.12.06. My order # is almost the same as yours 3761xx :up:


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

GRRRR! I just got my shipping confirmation. It just shipped TODAY. What the f*** happened to FRIDAY?! I ordered Tuesday, 10:15 AM EDT.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

stoli412 said:


> GRRRR! I just got my shipping confirmation. It just shipped TODAY. What the f*** happened to FRIDAY?! I ordered Tuesday, 10:15 AM EDT.


I assume your question will be answered shortly by TiVoPony.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

timckelley said:


> I assume your question will be answered shortly by TiVoPony.


Based on what? He hasn't posted for days, has he?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

etsolow said:


> Based on what? He hasn't posted for days, has he?


Based on the volume of bad service and disgruntlement I see here, and his job as explainer of things gone wrong.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

I find it odd their ordering system is so screwed up you can't cancel but it still smart enough not to charge your CC after 6 days!


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

timckelley said:


> Based on the volume of bad service and disgruntlement I see here, and his job as explainer of things gone wrong.


Based on that? Then he should have been posting till his fingers were raw for the last 3 days!


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I got my second order confirmation today as well...

Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 6:02:00 PM

Nothing has shown up on my Credit Card, except for an odd $31.00 charge from TIVO that doesn't match any of the line items on my invoice.

The second confirmation, received today, has an "Order Date":
Order Date: 09/14/2006 / 16:18:03

BUT, my first confirmation has my PURCHASE Date and not my ORDER Date...

I really wish TIVO would step up and fix this confusion for us all. It's particularly frustrating when those who ordered after Tuesday are apparently getting a shipping receipt/tracking number AND their S3's as well.

I tried calling TIVO's number they included on my sales confirmation, the number that's listed in "If you have any questions about your order, please contact TiVo Sales Support at (800)292-9104" BUT, the guy there said "Oh, I can't help with that I can only take calls for new sales". After calling the other number he gave me and waiting for 30 minutes online, I hung up.

I somehow don't feel like a Very Important Person to TIVO Corp now. I get the feeling that they're laughing at me and making me feel left out, inept and stupid. They really should change the www.tivo.com/vip website page to something more like www.tivo.com/dumbfools.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Hmm, just checking my credit card balance (again) and there is now a charge for $45.72 listed as TIV*TIVO SERVICE... was that suppose to be a credit for the overnight shipping charge ($42.43). 
Ah the difference in those 2 numbers is the extra "tax" between the 1st and 2nd order confirmation emails. Or was that the extra tax plus shipping, which means they owe me 2x shipping now? 

And still about 4 hours to see if the Series3 is going to be delivered to my parents....


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

I just checked my CC activity, all that is on there is my shipping price of 20.24, billed saturday... maybe Tivo sent me an S3 for just the cost of shipping  That would make up for all this.


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

Same here. My only tivo charge on my creditcard is for $39.78 which is the shipping cost. So in stead of refunding me the shipment they charged it.


----------



## FireflyFan88 (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, I just checked my Amex. There's a charge of 47.02 made on the 16th. My shipping was 43.54. So I'm wondering what the 3.48 is. .... oh wait, it must be the "I'm an idiot charge" for believing I might actually recieve my S3 today!...


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't help but wonder for those of us who ordered on Tuesday and now it seems the only charge on our credit cards is for something close the the shipping fee, if we're going to get what we paid for....


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Bighouse said:


> I get the feeling that they're laughing at me and making me feel left out, inept and stupid. They really should change the www.tivo.com/vip website page to something more like www.tivo.com/dumbfools.


I can't get the second link to work. Anybody else having trouble


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

angel35 said:


> WE ordered at the same time Ialso got a second order confrimation it says Iordered on 9.14.06 when I ordered on 9.12.06. My order # is almost the same as yours 3761xx :up:


Mine is 3769** but I appear to be on the same schedule.


----------



## Spastic (Dec 8, 2002)

I've had a Tivo since 2002, and I've always been a big cheerleader for them. Right now, I'm fuming though.

I ordered on Tuesday at noon, and today I got the second order confirmation, but this time it had my old address on it. I still haven't recieved a tracking number. The main problem is, my old address is in Washington state, and I live in Texas now. That's pretty far off. Although I imagine it's far too late now, I tried to update my address on the Tivo website. After I'm done though, it puts changes my city from Austin to San Antonio. Wow, great work guys!

I would love to just go buy one at Best Buy or Fry's, but at this point I'm guessing they're all sold out. At this point, I'm so fed up I'd like to just cancel the whole thing, and wait a few months before I get a S3, so everything has settled down. Oh, and of course I've got a CableCard install scheduled for Wednesday that I'll have to cancel.


----------



## SmirkingRevenge (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't believe I just registered for this site due to how absolutely terrible Tivo's customer support has been this morning, but here I am. I have spent about 90 minutes trying to cancel my series 3 order, to no avail. Unfortunately, my credit card company cannot reverse or block tivo from billing my card as it has been authorized but not yet billed. When it is billed, I will be reversing the charge as well and putting a note on my door refusing shipment. Yesterday I had planned to purchase 2-3 of these boxes depending on my experience with the first. Now I doubt I will ever do business with this company again. If anyone knows what legal recource is available due to their policy of disallowing order cancellation, I'd be interested in pursuit, even if it's only to the length of being able to file a complaint. This is completely asinine.


----------



## joegarrett (Mar 17, 2004)

Interesting profile name.


----------



## DocSavag (Feb 18, 2006)

joegarrett said:


> Interesting profile name.


Even more interesting is why someone would register at a web site to tell us that they were no longer going to be doing business with the company that is the sole purpose of the web site.

Its like a cry for attention or something....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SmirkingRevenge said:


> If anyone knows what legal recource is available due to their policy of disallowing order cancellation, I'd be interested in pursuit, even if it's only to the length of being able to file a complaint. This is completely asinine.


There's only recourse available if they fail to deliver when they promised, or within 30 days if they don't make a specific promise. They're supposed to permit you to cancel if that happens.

If you didn't want it, you really shouldn't order it.

There's no law saying they have to allow you to cancel whenever you want, and for that matter nothing that says they even have to allow you to cancel at all or even accept returns.


----------



## SmirkingRevenge (Sep 27, 2006)

Why is that interesting? I own two series 2 Tivo's with lifetime. This thread exists due to Tivo's woeful customer support and purchasing practices (and illegalities). To have gone from an enthusiastic purchaser of one to many series 3s yesterday to someone who is now seriously considering never purchasing another product with the Tivo logo on it today means that I've had one hell of a lousy customer experience and damn right I want to post about it. I didn't realize that this forum was only for lickspittles and that valid complaints (of which there are numerous in this thread alone) were disallowed.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

My wife was asking me how y'all can refuse shipment when UPS usually just leaves it on your doorstep without ringing the doorbell (i.e. you won't know when they're there).

I see somebody above suggested putting a note on the door instructing them you're refusing shipment. Would that work? Or might they ignore that note and just leave the box? If so, does that mean now you have to ship it back to TiVo at your expense?


----------



## DocSavag (Feb 18, 2006)

SmirkingRevenge said:


> Why is that interesting? I own two series 2 Tivo's with lifetime. This thread exists due to Tivo's woeful customer support and purchasing practices (and illegalities). To have gone from an enthusiastic purchaser of one to many series 3s yesterday to someone who is now seriously considering never purchasing another product with the Tivo logo on it today means that I've had one hell of a lousy customer experience and damn right I want to post about it. I didn't realize that this forum was only for lickspittles and that valid complaints (of which there are numerous in this thread alone) were disallowed.


Who said it was disallowed? We just said it was intersting.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

timckelley said:


> My wife was asking me how y'all can refuse shipment when UPS usually just leaves it on your doorstep without ringing the doorbell (i.e. you won't know when they're there).
> 
> I see somebody above suggested putting a note on the door instructing them you're refusing shipment. Would that work? Or might they ignore that note and just leave the box? If so, does that mean now you have to ship it back to TiVo at your expense?


You should be able to drop it off at a UPS store and they should take it back without charging you.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

timckelley said:


> My wife was asking me how y'all can refuse shipment when UPS usually just leaves it on your doorstep without ringing the doorbell (i.e. you won't know when they're there).
> 
> I see somebody above suggested putting a note on the door instructing them you're refusing shipment. Would that work? Or might they ignore that note and just leave the box? If so, does that mean now you have to ship it back to TiVo at your expense?


If a delivery service leaves a package because no one is there to accept it, you can call them up and tell them you want the package picked up because you're refusing delivery.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh, I guess that clears that up.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

timckelley said:


> My wife was asking me how y'all can refuse shipment when UPS usually just leaves it on your doorstep without ringing the doorbell (i.e. you won't know when they're there).
> 
> I see somebody above suggested putting a note on the door instructing them you're refusing shipment. Would that work? Or might they ignore that note and just leave the box? If so, does that mean now you have to ship it back to TiVo at your expense?


And, so said my regular UPS guy, you can give the box - unopened - to any UPS delivery guy and say you're refusing it.

The box being unopened is important, obviously.

Chris.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Okay, so I guess there's no cost in refusing it. They must build in the cost of the occasional refusal into the original shipping price then.


----------



## Necro (Sep 26, 2006)

I ordered mine last Friday. It came in last night. 

Problem now is that they charged me three times for the lifetime transfer (I have over $600 pending on my credit card!!!!).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

pending or charged?

lots of merchents wind up with a bunch of pendings for whatever reason but you only get one charge. 

Exxon and staples seem to do it to me all the time...


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Most people and companies have bad days. Tivo has had a few extra bad days lately, apparently due to a bonehead decision to change company software during their biggest product release since the original S1.

I take it SmirkingRevenge never had a bad day before, excepting, of course, the day he decided to use SmirkingRevenge as his alias.

Have a gods day.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

timckelley said:


> My wife was asking me how y'all can refuse shipment when UPS usually just leaves it on your doorstep without ringing the doorbell (i.e. you won't know when they're there).
> 
> I see somebody above suggested putting a note on the door instructing them you're refusing shipment. Would that work? Or might they ignore that note and just leave the box? If so, does that mean now you have to ship it back to TiVo at your expense?


The note on the door worked for me. TiVo has had it in their possesion now for almost a week according to UPS tracking. I am still waiting to see a credit on my account or to receive a phone call asking why it had been refused.

More than likely they will claim they never received it back or have no idea where it is. They will say something like "due to overwhelming unexpected amounts of refused packages in the midst of the product launch we have been unable to determine what happened to your refused TiVo."


----------



## SmirkingRevenge (Sep 27, 2006)

I managed to cancel my order a few hours ago via a very nice guy from the executive relations team named Adam. This was in response to a detailed complaint I sent to the CEO of TIVO this morning after posting here. He apologized for the inability of the various departments to address the issue of cancelling an order and indicated they were working to fix and educate their people so as to avoid this in the future (it sounded as though it was happening a lot, which I can certainly believe from my experience and from other posts on this thread). I'm not back on the "ra-ra TIVO" bandwagon, but I was pleased to finally speak to someone who was both polite and able to actually address my concern and he sounded genuine in trying to avoid this issue in the future. To the others who are having the same problem, try going above the heads of the CSRs when they can't help you, because the people who actually run the company DO definitely seem to care about your business.


Oh and VStone and others, I have used this handle for roughly 6 years now (since fight club came out) in various online games and message boards. It has nothing whatsoever to do with this morning's lousyness.


----------

